# Lazio - Milan: 13 febbraio 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (9 Febbraio 2017)

Dopo l'incredibile vittoria contro il Bologna, in 9 contro 11, il Milan tornerà in campo lunedì sera nel posticipo della giornata di Serie A. L'avversaria sarà la Lazio, una delle rivelazioni di questo campionato.

Lazio - Milan si disputerà lunedì 13 febbraio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Il Milan, molto probabilmente, dovrà fare a meno sia di Paletta (squalificato) che di Romagnoli (infortunato).

Seguiranno news, formazioni e commenti.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2017)

up


----------



## Black (9 Febbraio 2017)

senza Kuco, Paletta e Romagnoli sarà durissima! firmerei per un pari


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Febbraio 2017)

Senza praticamente tutta la squadra... speriamo bene..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Febbraio 2017)

Ci ripresentiamo con la difesa eroica di Bologna, pronti a difendere gli assalti ma impostare l'azione con Zapata Gomez sarebbe un suicidio. Spero che Montella dia licenza di spazzarla via e di fare lanci lunghi.


----------



## DrHouse (9 Febbraio 2017)

De Sciglio, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura.

Praticamente sarebbero out i titolari di inizio stagione meno portiere e tridente...

Ovviamente Montella non farà come ipotizzo qui sotto, e ne avrà tutte le ragioni, ma io per come è l'emergenza in difesa e per come bisogna tenere bassa la nostra difesa e quella della Lazio, giocherei col 4-4-2:

Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Gomez, Vangioni, Deulofeu, Pasalic, Locatelli, Ocampos, Bacca, Lapadula.

Terrei due attaccanti a bloccare la difesa laziale, Deulofeu ha dimostrato di saper sgroppare sulla destra più veloce di Suso (appannato, e che terrei come arma da secondo tempo), e Ocampos spero possa dare mano a centrocampo e in ala, oltre aiutare Vangioni a contenere...
Pasalic ieri è stato terribile in attacco, ma è pur vero che ha dimostrato di avere polmoni e gambe più del miglior Kucka... lui e Locatelli devono stare in mezzo al campo a contenere Biglia, Parolo e Lulic... La difesa bloccata, il solo Abate con licenza di andare avanti...


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Formazione obbligata

Donna
Abate-Zapta-Gomez-Vangioni
Bertolacci-Locatelli
Suso-Pasalic-Deulofeu


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Formazione obbligata
> 
> Donna
> Abate-Zapta-Gomez-Vangioni
> ...


Giochiamo in 10?


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Giochiamo in 10?



Come sempre.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come sempre.


Non c'è dubbio ahah ormai siamo abituati ahah meglio in 10 !


----------



## DrHouse (9 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Giochiamo in 10?



risparmiano tempo quantomeno...
così non devono farsi espellere...

e almeno non ti squalificano nessuno per il turno successivo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma

Abate Zapata Gomez Calabria

Pasalic Locatelli Bertolacci

Suso Deulofeu​
Assolutamente rimettere in piedi Calabria, una rondine non fa primavera, Vangioni con gli esterni della Lazio è da morire.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come sempre.



 da oggi non lo scrivo più


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Febbraio 2017)

Disastro, loro nel miglior momento e noi nel peggiore con quattro titolari fuori


----------



## Tobi (9 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma
Abate Gomez Zapata Vangioni
Suso Pasalic Locatelli Bertolacci Ocampos
Deulofeu


----------



## kolao95 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Partita veramente proibitiva. Senza quattro titolari (probabilmente cinque, ma coltivo una speranza su Romagnoli). 
Abbiamo già visto nella sfida con l'Inter che la Lazio in contropiede è letale e se giochiamo 'tutti all'attacco' rischiamo l'imbarcata. Per cui difesa bassa e contropiede, in questa circostanza secondo me sarà fondamentale la presenza di Bertolacci tra le linee, un po' come fece con la Roma. Giocando di contropiede serve un giocatore che possa far salire la squadra e che al contempo allunghi la squadra avversaria con movimenti in profondità, per cui lancerei Lapadula per una buona volta.

Donna
Abate Zapata Romagnoli* Antonelli**
Pasalic Locatelli
Suso Bertolacci Deulofeu
Lapadula
*se non recupera dentro Gomez
** se non recupera dentro Calabria

Si potrebbe tentare anche il falso 9 con Deulofeu-Bertolacci-Ocampos dietro Suso, però non penso farà esperimenti Montella.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2017)

*Designato Damato per Lazio - Milan.*


----------



## VonVittel (9 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Damato per Lazio - Milan.*



AHAHAHAHAHAH l'interista. A questo punto non la guardo nemmeno


----------



## S T B (9 Febbraio 2017)

con Deulofeu e Suso imperativo giocare di rimessa.. ma Montella vorrà comandare il giuoco. Zapata-Gomez centrali è da infarto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma
Abate Gomez Zapata Vangioni
Pasalic Locatelli 
Deulofeu Suso Ocampos
Lapadula​
Li ammazziamo,

invece se vogliamo difenderci:


Donnarumma
Abate Gomez Zapata Vangioni
Pasalic Locatelli Poli
Suso Ocampos
Deulofeu​


----------



## DrHouse (9 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Abate Zapata Gomez Calabria
> 
> ...



Sono dieci


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2017)

Partita proibitiva


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky:

Donnarumma
Abate
Zapata
Gomez
Vangioni
Pasalic
Locatelli
Bertolacci
Suso
Bacca
Deulofeu*


----------



## MarcoUnico (9 Febbraio 2017)

non mi preoccupa tanto l'11 titolare quanto la mancanza di alternative a partita in corso...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Febbraio 2017)

A me interessa non giochi Bacca


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Io vorrei Ocampos per Bacca con Deulofeu alla Mertens. Giochiamo dietro e ripartiamo


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Febbraio 2017)

Difesa bassa è palla davanti per Suso, Lapadula e Deulofeu..

Donnarumma
Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni
Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci
Deulofeu, Lapadula e Suso


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Ancora Bacca?!


----------



## de sica (10 Febbraio 2017)

Con Damato ad arbitrare non ha neanche senso provarci..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Febbraio 2017)

Durissima. Sarà fondamentale recuperare qualche infortunato. 
Unica certezza Lapadula al posto di Bacca..


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2017)

Impensabile una vittoria bisogna portare a casa un punto altrimenti anche questi diventano irraggiungibili


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2017)

Inutile che vi accapigliate raga, si gioca ancora in 10


Sto crociato ce lo facciamo o no?


----------



## Therealsalva (10 Febbraio 2017)

Fondamentale tenere il baricentro basso, contro Keita Immobile e Anderson a campo aperto rischi di non avere chance. Ho i brividi al solo pensiero del duello Anderson Vangioni, speriamo bene!


----------



## Symon (10 Febbraio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Fondamentale tenere il baricentro basso, contro Keita Immobile e Anderson a campo aperto rischi di non avere chance. Ho i brividi al solo pensiero del duello Anderson Vangioni, speriamo bene!



Vero...Con le nostre ripartenze invece la Lazio potrebbe andare in grossa difficoltà, visto che a centrocampo non ha incontristi puri, e che la difesa a volte traballa, soprattutto sugli esterni dove Basta e Lulic preferiscono affondare che rinculare.
Lasciamo pure che vengano avanti...tralaltro la Lazio quando trova difese chiuse fà un gioco simile al nostro, lento, prevedibile e becca le ripartenze in contropiede...vedi contro il Chievo nell'ultima giocata all'Olimpico.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...


Ma basta sto bacca... metti deulofeu falso 9 e sulla sinistra ocampos!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Febbraio 2017)

Ma riusciremo a finire questa partita almeno in 10?


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2017)

Lazio - Milan. Le probabili formazioni


----------



## MarcoUnico (10 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> ... Giochiamo dietro e ripartiamo


A discapito del gioco... sembra essere il solo modo con cui siamo riusciti a portare a casa il risultato.


----------



## Therealsalva (10 Febbraio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Vero...Con le nostre ripartenze invece la Lazio potrebbe andare in grossa difficoltà, visto che a centrocampo non ha incontristi puri, e che la difesa a volte traballa, soprattutto sugli esterni dove Basta e Lulic preferiscono affondare che rinculare.
> Lasciamo pure che vengano avanti...tralaltro la Lazio quando trova difese chiuse fà un gioco simile al nostro, lento, prevedibile e becca le ripartenze in contropiede...vedi contro il Chievo nell'ultima giocata all'Olimpico.



Esatto, siamo due squadre veramente simili ed è chiaro che diamo entrambi il meglio in contropiede, ovviamente poi con il Crotone/Empoli di turno devi provare a giocare, ma se si può attendere io preferirei


----------



## kolao95 (10 Febbraio 2017)

Sono sempre stato tra i più ottimisti qua dentro, anche quando giocavamo con Juve, Roma, Inter e Napoli, ma questa partita la vedo già segnata. Un pari sarebbe oro.


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2017)

Probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset


----------



## de sica (10 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset



Mamma mia.. vedendo la formazione, ci sono nettamente superiori. Roba da 3/4-0


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi


Speriamo non bacca...


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca sembra sia un capriccio di Montella.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi


Ancora Bacca...


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 febbraio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Febbraio 2017)

Ancora Bacca sarebbe malafede


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.. vedendo la formazione, ci sono nettamente superiori. Roba da 3/4-0



Non esagerei, ma chi parla di lazietta lo fa a sproposito,
Lotirchio ha tirato su una discreta squadra a costo 0, evidentemente gli Scieicchi a Roma così come a Napoli non fanno concorrenza, vero Adriano?

Io in questa formazione vedo 4 elementi di valore europeo e altri 4 tra i top in Italia.

Ha, e almeno 6 elementi da noi sarebbero titolari fissi.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2017)

*I convocati di Montella
[FONT=&quot]
PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DIFENSORI: Abate, Calabria, Gomez, Vangioni, Zapata, Zucchetti (54)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, El Hilali (46), Honda, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Ocampos, Suso[/FONT]*


----------



## Aron (12 Febbraio 2017)

Zapata-Gomez fa paura.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2017)

Dovremmo batterli per agganciare loro e andare a -2 da Inter e ATALANTA


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 12 febbraio





Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Montella
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
> DIFENSORI: Abate, Calabria, Gomez, Vangioni, Zapata, Zucchetti (54)
> ...



.


----------



## Superpippo80 (12 Febbraio 2017)

Secondo Sky-fo tridente Suso-Deulofeu-Ocampos


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Febbraio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dovremmo batterli per agganciare loro e andare a -2 da Inter e ATALANTA


L'atalanta è un qualcosa di allucinante..


----------



## wfiesso (12 Febbraio 2017)

Ma non doveva lanciare zanellato?


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
[FONT=&quot]
Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni; Poli, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Deulofeu, Ocampos[/FONT]*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni; Poli, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Deulofeu, Ocampos[/FONT]*


Speriamo sia così !


----------



## ignaxio (12 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni; Poli, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Deulofeu, Ocampos[/FONT]*



stravolgerebbe tutti i riferimenti tattici.. speriamo


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni; Poli, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Deulofeu, Ocampos[/FONT]*



Finirà per giocare ancora l'anticalcio


----------



## Didaco (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> [FONT=&quot]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni; Poli, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Deulofeu, Ocampos[/FONT]*



Non ci credo fino a che non vedo.


----------



## Superpippo9 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> [FONT=&quot]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni; Poli, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Deulofeu, Ocampos[/FONT]*



Abbiamo una difesa, almeno sulla carta, improponibile a certi livelli.... speriamo bene


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni; Poli, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Deulofeu, Ocampos[/FONT]*



Sarebbe una buona formazione da contropiede. Ma se facciamo noi la partita, con loro dietro non entreremo mai in area.


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2017)

Beh fare la partita con questa formazione sarebbe folle! Speriamo stesse bluffando


----------



## Black (13 Febbraio 2017)

Abate-Zapata-Gomez-Vangioni..... siamo messi veramente malissimo! qua bisogna fare catenaccio e sperare che i 3 davanti riescano a inventarsi qualcosa.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Io non escluderei un 4-2-3-1 con Locatelli e Sosa dietro: in una partita di rimessa Sosa sarebbe importante con la sua capacità di ribaltare il campo e con a fianco Locatelli ne soffrirebbe meno la fase difensiva. Davanti pasalic tra Ocampos e Suso in quanto Pasalic ha gamba, capacità di inserirsi e anche di portare pressione su Biglia in impostazione. Deulofeu punta avanzata con Ocampos e Suso pronti al supporto sulle fasce.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



La difesa è un incubo, possiamo anche sforzarci al massimo ma con quella gente un paio di gol subiti sono automatici.

Il resto della formazione invece mi intriga, Ocampos è ovviamente un'incognita ma sono curioso, potrebbe anche funzionare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Febbraio 2017)

Forse Poli per come è entrato a Bologna meritava una riconferma al posto di Berto.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Difesa da incubo. Spero schieri Lulic e non Keita Inzaghi..


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

*Premium: a centrocampo Poli in vantaggio su Bertolacci. In attacco, confermato l'attacco leggero.*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni; Poli, Locatelli, Pasalic; Suso, Deulofeu, Ocampos*



Formazione che sta in piedi, ma con Suso in mezzo, oppure con Ocampos dietro alle due punte con compiti da centravanti arretrato, anche perché è l'unico che potrebbe prendere di testa lanci lunghi. Ma alla fine deciderà Montella...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Febbraio 2017)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Formazione che sta in piedi, ma con Suso in mezzo, oppure con Ocampos dietro alle due punte con compiti da centravanti arretrato, anche perché è l'unico che potrebbe prendere di testa lanci lunghi. Ma alla fine deciderà Montella...



Ocampos sicuramente si accentrerà spesso in posizione di seconda punta come faceva Niang, speriamo con altra incisività sotto porta.

Son abbastanza certo che il nostro sarà un 433 in fase di ripiegamento è quasi un 4312 in fase di possesso,
già ultimamente Suso si accentra molto in alcuni frangenti della partita.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: a centrocampo Poli in vantaggio su Bertolacci. In attacco, confermato l'attacco leggero.*



Ok, Montella faceva pretattica. Se vuoi imporre gioco ha più senso Bertolacci di un uomo di corsa come Poli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: a centrocampo Poli in vantaggio su Bertolacci. In attacco, confermato l'attacco leggero.*



Poli questa si merita di giocarla.

Anche se come al solito al 60' vedrà tutto annebbiato


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forse Poli per come è entrato a Bologna meritava una riconferma al posto di Berto.





Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: a centrocampo Poli in vantaggio su Bertolacci. In attacco, confermato l'attacco leggero.*



L'avevo appena scritto


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: a centrocampo Poli in vantaggio su Bertolacci. In attacco, confermato l'attacco leggero.*



Senza il portasfiga forse c'è speranza.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

*Novità nella Lazio. Simone Inzaghi ha deciso di lanciare Keita dal primo minuto

Marchetti; Basta, de Vrij, Hoedt, Radu; Parolo, Biglia, Milinkovic; Felipe Anderson, Immobile, Keita. All.: Inzaghi*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Febbraio 2017)

Confida nel gol del "futuro" ex...


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Sarò polemico ma montella sbaglia di nuovo i tempi.
Perché non continuare con il classico centravanti per una sfida così delicata? Così come per l'esordio di ocampos. 
Forse anche insistere con locatelli non porterà niente di buono. 
Interessante vedere la difesa senza palettone.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Febbraio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Sarò polemico ma montella sbaglia di nuovo i tempi.
> *Perché non continuare con il classico centravanti per una sfida così delicata?* Così come per l'esordio di ocampos.
> *Forse anche insistere con locatelli non porterà niente di buono*.
> Interessante vedere la difesa senza palettone.



Forse perchè essendo proprio una sfida così delicata non ci possiamo permettere di continuare a giocare in 10...contro 12?

Be qui la scelta non manca, Locatelli o due mozzarelle come Berto o Sosa


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forse perchè essendo proprio una sfida così delicata non ci possiamo permettere di continuare a giocare in 10...contro 12?
> 
> Be qui la scelta non manca, Locatelli o due mozzarelle come Berto o Sosa



No, l'idea è doveva farlo molto prima. Poi perché cambiare in una sfida così importante? In più quando non hai più scuse per far giocare lapadula schieri ocampos? Deulofeu nell'esperimento falso nove? 

Spero che vinca le sue scommesse ma se le perdesse è tutta colpa sua e dei suoi tempi di reazione lunghissimi.

Vero che il centrocampo conta 0 nel milan, l'importante è fare arrivare il pallone a suso e a deloufeu.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2017)

Questa sera segna sia Ocampos che Gerry .....vedrete .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Febbraio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> No, l'idea è doveva farlo molto prima. Poi perché cambiare in una sfida così importante? In più quando non hai più scuse per far giocare lapadula schieri ocampos? Deulofeu nell'esperimento falso nove?
> 
> Spero che vinca le sue scommesse ma se le perdesse è tutta colpa sua e dei suoi tempi di reazione lunghissimi.
> 
> Vero che il centrocampo conta 0 nel milan, l'importante è fare arrivare il pallone a suso e a deloufeu.



Deu lo conoscevo per nomina, ma non di persona, ancora non so dare un giudizio definitivo sul giocatore, ma è evidente che ha caratteristiche vincenti per il campionato italiano, male che vada è un Niang, che per me quest'anno era il 50% del MIlan.

Ocampos lo conosco bene, è forte forte, potenza e tecnica, incredibile come non si sia ancora imposto,
nel Genoa alternava partite da migliore in campo a partite con troppe scelte sbagliate, spero in Montella che gli dia più certezze

Molto prima quando?, sono qui da poche settimane, anzi li mette in campo in anticipo per disperazione...

Al massimo possiamo discutere la scelta Bacca/Lapa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Direi che questa scelta è una bocciatura semi-definitiva di Lapadula.

Tolte le punizioni a Bacca per le proteste e le panchine successive alle partite della Colombia le partenze da titolare di Lapadula sono pochissime, nonostante qualche buon riscontro.
Anche adesso che toglie Bacca per la disperazione e ha ceduto Adriano, Lapadula non trova spazio. Ok che Montella ha detto che lo vede in calo, ma a me sa di bocciatura. D'altronde è lui a vederlo in allenamento tutti i giorni e mi devo fidare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Direi che questa scelta è una bocciatura semi-definitiva di Lapadula.
> 
> Tolte le punizioni a Bacca per le proteste e le panchine successive alle partite della Colombia le partenze da titolare di Lapadula sono pochissime, nonostante qualche buon riscontro.
> Anche adesso che toglie Bacca per la disperazione e ha ceduto Adriano, Lapadula non trova spazio. Ok che Montella ha detto che lo vede in calo, ma a me sa di bocciatura.* D'altronde è lui a vederlo in allenamento tutti i giorni e mi devo fidare.*



Io mi fido di Montella, ma mi fido più del campo, il quale ha decretato che Lapa in questo Milan può starci meglio di Bacca,

anche se spero che alla lunga Deu e Ocampos siano ancora meglio...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io mi fido di Montella, ma mi fido più del campo, il quale a decretato che Lapa in questo Milan può starci meglio di Bacca,
> 
> anche se spero che alla lunga Deu e Ocampos siano ancora meglio...



Beh, meglio di Bacca centravanti, io ci vedo anche Storari.
per me Bacca può servire solo da attaccante tattico subentrando nel finale.


----------



## Symon (13 Febbraio 2017)

Questa formazione con il trio super Ocampos, Deulofeu, Suso mi gusta assai.
Anche se Montella avrà avuto pochissimo tempo per assestare i meccanismi x il falso nueve, questi sono giocatori che arginano i tatticismi con la loro classe volendo, ed il fatto di essere la prima volta x loro tre può risultare anche devastante se sono in serata, e Deulofeu e Ocampos (da quanto trapela da Milanello) lo sono. 

Poli se gioca come contro il Bologna può rompere le scatole assai a Biglia, e in difesa Vangioni, Zapata e Gomez saranno stra-concentrati.

Ho giocato un due fisso xkè è data ad una quota molto alta, 5.25, con tutti gli scongiuri del caso vediamo che succede...


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Io non la vedo così drammatica. Difesa con Zapata-Gómez, che se riescono a stare concentrati possono essere ovviare alla mancanza di tecnica con la grinta, e Abate-Vangioni due frecce pronte a far scattare il contropiede. Centrocampo tecnico, con gente che ha nel piede l'ultimo passaggio. Attacco che unisce le qualità menzionate anteriormente: rapido e tecnico. Dai, per una volta: meno realismo e più ottimismo!


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Il mismatch più clamoroso comunque mi pare Anderson-Vangioni, e pure Gomez con Immobile lo vedo assai male.


----------



## MarcoUnico (13 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forse Poli per come è entrato a Bologna meritava una riconferma al posto di Berto.


Ammiro molto Poli per caparbietà e impegno (a differenza di molti che lo infamano senza se e senza ma...) ma a parità di condizioni fisiche uno come Bertolacci garantisce una qualità maggiore oltre ad una capacità di inserimento che può risultare decisiva.
Sono semmai preoccupato alla fase di contenimento: nessuno dei centrocampisti ha reali doti difensive.
E se a questo sommiamo una coppia centrale da brividi... temo che la frittata sia già fatta ancor prima di andare a prendere le uova nel pollaio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Febbraio 2017)

MarcoUnico ha scritto:


> Ammiro molto Poli per caparbietà e impegno (a differenza di molti che lo infamano senza se e senza ma...) ma a parità di condizioni fisiche uno come Bertolacci garantisce una qualità maggiore oltre ad una capacità di inserimento che può risultare decisiva.
> Sono semmai preoccupato alla fase di contenimento: nessuno dei centrocampisti ha reali doti difensive.
> E se a questo sommiamo una coppia centrale da brividi... temo che la frittata sia già fatta ancor prima di andare a prendere le uova nel pollaio.



Mah, non so se Poli è inferiore come capacità d'inserimento, in fin dei conti lo prendiamo sempre in giro per segnare in amichevoli inutili 
Berto teoricamente è tecnicament epiù dotato, ma finora come personalità e come capacità d'incidere nella partita non mi ha mai colpito


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Questa formazione con il trio super Ocampos, Deulofeu, Suso mi gusta assai.
> Anche se Montella avrà avuto pochissimo tempo per assestare i meccanismi x il falso nueve, questi sono giocatori che arginano i tatticismi con la loro classe volendo, ed il fatto di essere la prima volta x loro tre può risultare anche devastante se sono in serata, e Deulofeu e Ocampos (da quanto trapela da Milanello) lo sono.
> 
> Poli se gioca come contro il Bologna può rompere le scatole assai a Biglia, e in difesa Vangioni, Zapata e Gomez saranno stra-concentrati.
> ...



Mi hai convinto. Puntatina anche io, presa a 5.5


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ma mi state dicendo che oggi si gioca in 11?


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

*Le formazioni ufficiali di Lazio e Milan

**Lazio: Marchetti; Basta, Devrij, Hoedt, Radu; Parolo, Biglia, Milinkovic; Anderson, Immobile, Keita. *
*
Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni; Pasalic, Locatelli, Poli; Suso, Deulofeu, Ocampos.*


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque, a ben vedere, potrebbe essere un 4-2-3-1, modulo che Montella ha provato ultimamente. 

Pasalic Locatelli
Poli Suso Ocampos
Deulofeu

Con Poli e Suso a scambiarsi di posizione e di compiti in fase di non possesso: uno a schermare Biglia, l'altro a dare ampiezza.
Vediamo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Lazio e Milan
> 
> **Lazio: Marchetti; Basta, Devrij, Hoedt, Radu; Parolo, Biglia, Milinkovic; Anderson, Immobile, Keita. *
> *
> Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni; Pasalic, Locatelli, Poli; Suso, Deulofeu, Ocampos.*



Giochiamo in 11, non ci credo


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2017)

Hanno messo il tridente più forte che avevano, giustamente...

Anderson-Vangioni è un confronto sulla carta impietoso...
Keita-Abate era preventivato e spero il nostro faccia una buona prestazione... 
i centrali con Immobile hanno un duro compito, ma forse c'è possibilità di limitarlo, se giovato al top...

La mediana che immaginavo, anche se Bertolacci poteva essere utile, ma Poli merita di essere riproposto se gioca con quella grinta...

Davanti spero ne vedremo delle belle...
Di certo a parte De Vrij non è che la loro difesa sia chissà che..,


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Febbraio 2017)

forza ragazzi


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Lazio e Milan
> 
> **Lazio: Marchetti; Basta, Devrij, Hoedt, Radu; Parolo, Biglia, Milinkovic; Anderson, Immobile, Keita. *
> *
> Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni; Pasalic, Locatelli, Poli; Suso, Deulofeu, Ocampos.*



*Marchetti KO nel riscaldamento. Problemi al ginocchio. Quasi sicuramente non giocherà.*


----------



## Dany20 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali di Lazio e Milan
> 
> **Lazio: Marchetti; Basta, Devrij, Hoedt, Radu; Parolo, Biglia, Milinkovic; Anderson, Immobile, Keita. *
> *
> Milan: Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni; Pasalic, Locatelli, Poli; Suso, Deulofeu, Ocampos.*


Bene dai, anche se avrei messo Bertolacci.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Billy sinsta Bobanizzando, le spara dritet sui denti. Non sempre sono d'accordo, ma mi piace. 

Su Vangioni..... Se mi chiedete un giudizio sulla difesa del Milan oggi... "Xapata fa cose buone, ma spesso ci infila errori gravi, Vangioni é la quinta scelta come terzino sinistro, questo inquadra la situazione delle difesa rossonera..."


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marchetti KO nel riscaldamento. Problemi al ginocchio. Quasi sicuramente non giocherà.*



Confermato, gioca l'albanese.


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia che rose. Sembra una sfida di alta Lega Pro.


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che rose. Sembra una sfida di alta Lega Pro.



Concordo, e facciamo di tutto per non riconoscere il basso livello generale.


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2017)

Speriamo bene ma onestamente, non mi aspetto granché. Soffriremo molto dietro


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Certo vedere il Milan quotato 5,5 come vittoria lascia basiti. E ragazzi.. le società di scommesse non conoscono tifo.


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Concordo, e facciamo di tutto per non riconoscere il basso livello generale.



Il livello generale eh.
Una volta nelle squadre minori delle sette sorelle ci giocavano i fenomeni. Ora una sfilza di falliti con nomi impronunciabili. Immensa tristezza.
Rivoglio Thuram Cannavaro Crespo Chiesa al Parma, Rui COsta Batistuta alla fiorentina, Salas Nesta Boksic Almeyda Veron alla Lazio.
Del Milan nemmeno parlo.


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2017)

Già vi anticipo che Damato ci farà bestemmiare arabo. Vedrete


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Certo vedere il Milan quotato 5,5 come vittoria lascia basiti. E ragazzi.. le società di scommesse non conoscono tifo.



Praticamente considerano la possibile vittoria milanista un miracolo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Per me era retropassaggio di Parolo, Strakosha non poteva prenderla di mano!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Era rigore su diolofece!


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

praticamente facciamo lanci di 80 metri per speedy deu.
questo è il nostro gioco


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Febbraio 2017)

Poli ha il dono di fare sempre la giocata sbagliata.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> praticamente facciamo lanci di 80 metri per speedy deu.
> questo è il nostro gioco



Che pretendi? Questi abbiamo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> praticamente facciamo lanci di 80 metri per speedy deu.
> questo è il nostro gioco



Cosí dobbiamo fare oggi.


----------



## ignaxio (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Praticamente considerano la possibile vittoria milanista un miracolo.



beh dai.. 20% circa.. meglio di azzeccare il lancio di un dado


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Che pretendi? Questi abbiamo



Che dei calciatori professionisti, allenati da un allenatore professionista, riescano a passarsi la palla? Ci riescono più o meno tutte le squadre, tranne la nostra da anni.


----------



## Victorss (13 Febbraio 2017)

Bho sarò io che non capisco niente eh ma sto vangioni a me non pare così male


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

Immobile la prende da solo in mezzo a 4 giocatori del milan.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Bella dormita Locatelli


----------



## alcyppa (13 Febbraio 2017)

Stiamo giocando in maniera angosciante


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

E anche un fallo di mano in area....e siamo a tre.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando in maniera angosciante



Direi tenendo conto della disparitá tra le formazioni, stiamo giocando attenti, ordinati e con applicazione.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Febbraio 2017)

Partita bruttina per ora


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Che dei calciatori professionisti, allenati da un allenatore professionista, riescano a passarsi la palla? Ci riescono più o meno tutte le squadre, tranne la nostra da anni.



Boom! E partiamo con le sparate .....


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Febbraio 2017)

Senza centravanti non daremo punti di riferimento alla lazio ma a noi serve eccome.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Siamo lenti e prevedibili. Solito Locatelli imbarazzante


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Direi tenendo conto della disparitá tra le formazioni, stiamo giocando attenti, ordinati e con applicazione.



che canale stai guardando? Lazio-Milan è su Sky Sport 1 HD, e la Lazio arriva al tiro con facilità, mentre noi perdiamo palla dopo 3 secondi di possesso.
Sintonizzati sulla partita giusta!


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Siamo lenti e prevedibili. Solito Locatelli imbarazzante



andrebbe panchinato come sarebbe giusto con un 19enne non in forma.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2017)

che scarsa sta Lazietta comunque...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Senza centravanti non daremo punti di riferimento alla lazio ma a noi serve eccome.



Sta pressando piú Deulofeu in questi 20' che Bacca in tutto il campionato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> che canale stai guardando? Lazio-Milan è su Sky Sport 1 HD, e la Lazio arriva al tiro con facilità, mentre noi perdiamo palla dopo 3 secondi di possesso.
> Sintonizzati sulla partita giusta!



Per le formazioni la Lazio deve vincere 3-0 (non lo dico io, lo divono tutte le societá di scommesse) per ora non ci sta riuscendo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che scarsa sta Lazietta comunque...



Invece é un'ottima squadra con tanta qualitá.


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per le formazioni la Lazio deve vincere 3-0 (non lo dico io, lo divono tutte le societá di scommesse) per ora non ci sta riuscendo.



per favore. E' un tiro a segno.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ogni discesa un pericolo. Assurdo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Gigio miracolo!


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia. Ma che roba è questa?


----------



## vitrich86 (13 Febbraio 2017)

quel cesso di ocampos ma dalla no!!! mha..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Così ce la possiamo giocare. Palla recuperata e contropiede.


----------



## cremone (13 Febbraio 2017)

C'era Deulofeu da solo in mezzo Ocampos.........


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2017)

Errore clamoroso di Ocampos


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2017)

Madonna, Ocampos, tira pure. Non metterla al centro.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece é un'ottima squadra con tanta qualitá.



è un ottima squadra scarsa con tanta qualità mediocre


----------



## Igniorante (13 Febbraio 2017)

Per adesso ci sta andando di lusso, Donnarumma il migliore la dice lunga


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2017)

ma cosa fa deulofeu

edit: ocampos


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic che sbaglia il controllo e passaggio tipo 3 volte in 5 secondi


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

'Sto falso nove non fa un movimento, nè in profondità nè incontro


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è un ottima squadra scarsa con tanta qualità mediocre



Cambia canale, stai vedendo un'altra partita


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

Suso 2. Invisibile


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

presi a pallonate
Locatelli fa reparto da solo


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ma sarà così difficile capire che se lasci suso circondato da 4 marcatori non vede mai la palla?!


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Abate che corre più veloce di suso mi mancava


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

vangioni, locatelli e donnarumma i migliori.
Ocampos pasticcione, Poli inutile come sempre e il suo gemello diverso Pasalic idem. Suso invisibile e Deulofeu solo volenteroso, ma è solo.
Bene anche Abate.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

Suso sul secondo palo non c'è MAI! Pazzesco. MAI!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Febbraio 2017)

Partita da tiro al piattello


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vangioni, locatelli e donnarumma i migliori.
> Ocampos pasticcione, Poli inutile come sempre e il suo gemello diverso Pasalic idem. Suso invisibile e Deulofeu solo volenteroso, ma è solo.
> Bene anche Abate.


Ocampos un pó pasticcione, ma tante cose buone, sia in copertura che in avanti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2017)

Sono tornato dal calcietto un ora..non so, ma sti uno due stretti non li sbagliamo in modo talmente netto. Boh.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vangioni, locatelli e donnarumma i migliori.
> Ocampos pasticcione, Poli inutile come sempre e il suo gemello diverso Pasalic idem. Suso invisibile e Deulofeu solo volenteroso, ma è solo.
> Bene anche Abate.



Come fa a essere migliore un mediano che non verticalizza e rallenta l'azione?


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Pfffff ti pareva


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Al 45' come al solito. Zapata melma


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni a 2,4km/h


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ingenuità di Gigio. Anche se forse ha preso solo Gomez...


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Come fa a essere migliore un mediano che non verticalizza e rallenta l'azione?



infatti oggi malissimo locatelli

Siamo talmente ordinati e precisi come ha detto qualcuno, che alla 15esima volta che arrivano in area di rigore, facciamo fallo.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

*Lazio - Milan 1-0 fine PT*


----------



## Kaw (13 Febbraio 2017)

Finita...


----------



## Igniorante (13 Febbraio 2017)

Finita


----------



## alcyppa (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> infatti oggi malissimo locatelli
> 
> Siamo talmente ordinati e precisi come ha detto qualcuno, che alla 15esima volta che arrivano in area di rigore, facciamo fallo.



.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

Lazio meritatamente in vantaggio. Niente da dire.


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Febbraio 2017)

Inevitabile e stavolta il capro espiatorio è vangioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma si arrabbia, ma il fallo non era suo, ma eventualmente di Gomez.

Risultato giusto, peccato perché avevamo scampato la tempesta.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Febbraio 2017)

Niente.. finita... 
addio ancora Europa league..


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Peccato, proprio all'ultimo. C'è da dire che in campo si è vista solo la Lazio. Noi facciamo sempre schifo, centrocampo inesistente.


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2017)

Tutto partito dal passaggio sbagliato di vangioni a pasalic. Ogni volta la stessa storia


----------



## Schism75 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Allucinante. Vangioni come si fa a sbagliare il passsaggio, Pasalic il solito addormentato. 

Centrocampo poverissimo tecnicamente, ma noi si pensa solo ad acquistare in attacco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Febbraio 2017)

Centrocampo vergognoso, la stiamo perdendo lì.

Sul rigore malissimo difesa e Donnarumma che non doveva uscire


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Tutto partito dal passaggio sbagliato di vangioni a pasalic. Ogni volta la stessa storia



Sono troppo scarsi.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Febbraio 2017)

I soliti polli...palla persa stupidamente a centrocampo,contropiede avversario e siamo in svantaggio...e mancavano 10 secondi alla fine del primo tempo


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2017)

La colpa è sicuramente di Montella che non ha messo il trequartista e le due punte.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Febbraio 2017)

fuori suso e locatelli dentro lapa e sosa, subito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2017)

Primo tempo scandaloso, nulli in attacco, si può sapere perché c'è solo deulofeu senza almeno uno tra bacca o soprattutto lapadula?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2017)

Immobile si capisce subito perche fuori dall'Italia ha fatto solo esperienze fallimentari. Entra in area e non fa altro che cercare contatti per lanciarsi per terra.


----------



## Victorss (13 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore secondo me c era, risultato giusto la Lazio sta giocando meglio peccato perché stavamo tenendo nonostante le difficoltà con un Gigio mostruoso..C è tutto il secondo tempo forza ragazzi!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2017)

No ma prendiamo qualche attaccante o seconda punta, aubameyang keita belotti ...tanto dietro siamo a posto così


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2017)

Il vero problema di oggi è la tenuta fisica, dopo 15 minuti erano già cotti. Nel secondo se non fa qualche cambio ci asfaltano.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Febbraio 2017)

Risultato giusto, però ragazzi guardate bene il replay. Il Rigore non c'era. Donnarumma non lo tocca e Gomez non fa niente. A cosa servono gli arbitri di porta?


----------



## siioca (13 Febbraio 2017)

come da anni a questa parte, il problema del centrocampo è davvero un handicap, nessuno che sa impostare un passaggio , davvero ridicolo.


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Febbraio 2017)

Spero che sia davvero l'ultimo anno che mi tocchi guardare un centrocampo così..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Febbraio 2017)

è normale ogni partita 50 ammoniti 13 espulsi 6 rigori?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Grazie Vangioni, un passaggio di 3 metri sbagliato a 20 secondi dalla fine. Mi ero chiesto come mai non avesse mai avuto neanche una possibilità ma mi è bastato un primo tempo per capirlo. Neanche i giocatori del Pescara fanno certi errori. Deulofeu punta centrale penoso, ma non colpa sua se non per il poco impegno e Ocampos ignobile, Suso in calo preoccupante, per gli altri no comment. Partita finita come al solito in modo ridicolo. Arbitraggio come al solito a dir poco scadente nei confronti del Milan; ma d'altronde nessuno protesta mai, siamo l'unica squadra di a che non protesta, giocatori che non si buttano nemmeno quando li prendono a calci... basta vedere Inzaghi, per ogni fischio contro o a favore è sempre dal quarto uomo o con le braccia allargate, come tutti gli allenatori, tranne il nostro. Vedere Pioli che ha montato proteste sul nulla per una settimana. Donadono idem, e ha funzionato. Il rigore non c'era e l'arbitro non doveva darlo soprattutto contando che Immobile era già finito per terra in area tre volte simulando; in compenso ce n'era uno su deulofeu all'inizio. Se era rigore quello su salah a crotone, questo era anche da rosso. Ma non parliamo mai di arbitri dai, va bene così.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> è normale ogni partita 50 ammoniti 13 espulsi 6 rigori?



Ci stavo pensando speriamo di finire in 11


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Febbraio 2017)

Pasalic è un mediocre con parecchi limiti tecnici, Ocampos...cosa è Ocampos? Un giocatore? 

Sulla difesa non c'è nulla da dire in quanto il loro status di riserve in QUESTO Milan già sottolinea quanto fanno schifo.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Col falso nueve puoi giocarci solo se hai Messi (uno da 60 gol a stagione) lì davanti.

Suso, Ocampos e Deulofeu sono 3 da 10 gol totali a stagione...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Come fa a essere migliore un mediano che non verticalizza e rallenta l'azione?



Locatelli: tentativi di verticalizzazione 3

Biglia: tetantivi di verticalizzazione 4

Passaggi in avanti.
Locatelli 23%
Biglia 23,1%

In tutto questo stiamo parlando di una Lazio più brillante in mezzo.
La differenza falla tra SUso e Keita, Ocampos e Anderson, Poli e Parolo, Pasalic e Milinkovic... Mi sa che hai proprio sbagliato mira (per l'ennesima volta d'altronde).


----------



## Aron (13 Febbraio 2017)

Qua si rischia l'imbarcata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2017)

Formazione troppo scarsa, difficile sperare in qualcosa di più.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Locatelli comunque nel Milan del futuro giusto il panchinaro può fare, la gioca solo indietro o orizzontale oltre al fatto che lascia delle voragini...


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Suso, Ocampos e Deulofeu sono 3 da 10 gol totali a stagione...



10 gol in 3 vero? non a testa


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2017)

Sembra che Gigio non tocchi Immobile, ma c'è comunque danno procurato di Gustavo LaFava.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> No ma prendiamo qualche attaccante o seconda punta, aubameyang keita belotti ...tanto dietro siamo a posto così



ma hai dato un'occhiata ai dati offensivi? Hai visto quanti gol segnati abbiamo fatto.
Certo, servono difensori, ma in attacco è emergenza TOTALE.
Ci sono squadre con 2 giocatori in doppia cifra... noi manco mezzo...


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2017)

Immobile uomo di melma.

Squadra oscena, Vangioni fa quello che può, ma è lento e Anderson è di un altro pianeta.
Poli, grande cuore rossonero, ma la sua collocazione è in curva.
Suso è imbarazzante, e come temevo Deulofeu in mezzo è inutile, a parte qualche palla persa della Lazio...
Dobbiamo recuperare, io leverei Suso e Poli per i due attaccanti e 4-4-2 con Deulofeu e Ocampos ali... 
Gomez è goffo, ma goffo forte... io mi meraviglio che abbia una carriera professionistica... stilisticamente terribile, gioca con gli occhi a terra, corre come un gorilla... per carità, si impegna, ma poco altro


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Febbraio 2017)

Non sono un suo grande estimatore, ma il problema non è di certo Locatelli. Il migliore dei centrocampisti oggi. E' vero, verticalizza poco, ma il passaggio va anche dettato. Solo io ho la sensazione che la squadra si muova alla cavolo? Pare che non abbiano schemi. Strano visto che Montella è un allenatore molto bravo in questo.


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma hai dato un'occhiata ai dati offensivi? Hai visto quanti gol segnati abbiamo fatto.
> Certo, servono difensori, ma in attacco è emergenza TOTALE.
> Ci sono squadre con 2 giocatori in doppia cifra... noi manco mezzo...



credo che i giocatori in doppia cifra non facciano gol partendo dalla difesa palla al piede.
Senza centrocampo puoi prendere anche Suarez e Hazard, ma se dietro hai pasalic e Poli la vedo difficile.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Sì comunque benzina finita, non corrono.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Febbraio 2017)

Moggi su 7Gold ha detto una cosa giusta: Montella ha ucciso Bacca e Lapadula schierando Deulofeu punta e Ocampos largo. Psicologicamente è vero, mazzata su entrambi, soprattutto Lapadula.

Detto ciò, impresentabili. Quel centrocampo è proprio ridicolo. Che involuzione Locatelli


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non sono un suo grande estimatore, ma il problema non è di certo Locatelli. Il migliore dei centrocampisti oggi. E' vero, verticalizza poco, ma il passaggio va anche dettato. Solo io ho la sensazione che la squadra si muova alla cavolo? Pare che non abbiano schemi. Strano visto che Montella è un allenatore molto bravo in questo.



movimento senza palla non c'è. basta vedere la prestazione di Suso e Ocampos o dove deve andarsi a prendere palla Deu.
Dico solo che er 3 volte abbiamo messo palla sul secondo palo e su tutt'e 3 non c'era mai nessuno (Suso x2, Ocampos x1)


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Si è vergognosamente buttato


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> credo che i giocatori in doppia cifra non facciano gol partendo dalla difesa palla al piede.
> Senza centrocampo puoi prendere anche Suarez e Hazard, ma se dietro hai pasalic e Poli la vedo difficile.



che centrocampo ha il Torino?


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2017)

Eridaje...questa partita non fa testo. Oltre ad essere mediocri di base, questi sono cotti. La Lazio ci sta sovrastando atleticamente.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2017)

sempre più schifata da questi arbitri. 

immobile un cesso che pensa solo a buttarsi a ogni occasione.


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Febbraio 2017)

non era rigore, che ingiustizia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Tania Cagnotto gioca nella Lazio.


----------



## Victorss (13 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Risultato giusto, però ragazzi guardate bene il replay. Il Rigore non c'era. Donnarumma non lo tocca e Gomez non fa niente. A cosa servono gli arbitri di porta?



Ho riguardato il replay, hai assolutamente ragione rigore inesistente. Ho sbagliato nel messaggio precedente.


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che centrocampo ha il Torino?



Baselli e benassi in questo milan sarebbero come Ancelotti RiJkaard.


----------



## Didaco (13 Febbraio 2017)

Rigore fasullo!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Immobile s è buttato due tre volte... alla fine hanno abboccato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sempre più schifata da questi arbitri.
> 
> immobile un cesso che pensa solo a buttarsi a ogni occasione.




Ripeto, solo in Italia puo fare strada un attaccante del genere. Le sue cadute a Dortmund le ricordano ancora bene.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Febbraio 2017)

Non era rigore, ma ce ne era uno netto prima sempre su Immobile


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Febbraio 2017)

siamo l'unici stramaledetti idioti in serie a che non protestano avendo mille rigori ed espulsioni contro in ogni partita.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Baselli e benassi in questo milan sarebbero come Ancelotti RiJkaard.



poi esce la notizia che il Milan li segue e tutti "eeeeeh che schifooooh".
Per la cronaca, Baselli non è proprio titolare 
Vatti a vedere i gol di Iago e Belotti e i movimenti delle punte.

Servono giocatori che vedono la portaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> siamo l'unici stramaledetti idioti in serie a che non protestano avendo mille rigori ed espulsioni contro in ogni partita.



Roma, Juventus, Inter, Napoli - Tutti sarebbero in silenzio stampa come minimo.


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> poi esce la notizia che il Milan li segue e tutti "eeeeeh che schifooooh".
> Per la cronaca, Baselli non è proprio titolare
> Vatti a vedere i gol di Iago e Belotti e i movimenti delle punte.
> 
> Servono giocatori che vedono la portaaaaa



Da "non titolare" ha segnato più gol di tutto il nostro centrocampo. Vedi tu.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Non è questione di tecnica, questi non si sanno muovere senza palla. Guardate i movimenti di Parolo e Poli in due circostanze uguali..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> No ma prendiamo qualche attaccante o seconda punta, aubameyang keita belotti ...tanto dietro siamo a posto così



Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Va preso tutto. In attacco ci restano solo Suso, Bacca e Lapadula e giochiamo con tre. Li siamo a posto?


----------



## Victorss (13 Febbraio 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> siamo l'unici stramaledetti idioti in serie a che non protestano avendo mille rigori ed espulsioni contro in ogni partita.


Basta veramente, ci stanno prendendo a pesci in faccia sto arbitri di menta..


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non era rigore, ma ce ne era uno netto prima sempre su Immobile



c'era anche un braccio di un laziale nel primo tempo.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Brividi. Uallarito Sosa.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Da "non titolare" ha segnato più gol di tutto il nostro centrocampo. Vedi tu.



quindi il centrocampista forte è quello che segna? Non è ch forse sto Milan è da inizio stagione una squadra spaccata in due e solo in pochi lo dicono?


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fuori finalmente


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quindi il centrocampista forte è quello che segna? Non è ch forse sto Milan è da inizio stagione una squadra spaccata in due e solo in pochi lo dicono?



Il centrocampista forte è quello che fa QUALCOSA.
Noi abbiamo giocatori che primeggiano nella nullità.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Tutti i passaggi sbagliati, non so cosa dire.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

Nel frattempo il 18enne esce dal campo con le stesse stats del veterano Biglia (faro della squadra che sta giocando nettamente meglio). Peccato non si prenda qualche azzardo offensivo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Adesso ci spaccano. Ci stiamomspostando alti. Zapata, Gomez e Vangioni che devono difendere 50m di campo von Andresson e keita....


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fortuna che questi stanno sbagliando di tutto.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Il centrocampista forte è quello che fa QUALCOSA.
> Noi abbiamo giocatori che primeggiano nella nullità.



Il centrocampista forte è quello che fa le cose giuste.
Il campione è quello che fa qualcosa in più.
Strano che te la prendi con Locatelli visto che è quello che si applica di più, è il più giovane ed è quello che ha più dettami tattici da parte del mister.


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il 18enne esce dal campo con le stesse stats del veterano Biglia (faro della squadra che sta giocando nettamente meglio). Peccato non si prenda qualche azzardo offensivo.



Mi sembra meglio senza Locatelli quando ripartono!  Senza Manuel la vinciamo


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il centrocampista forte è quello che fa le cose giuste.
> Il campione è quello che fa qualcosa in più.
> Strano che te la prendi con Locatelli visto che è quello che si applica di più, è il più giovane ed è quello che ha più dettami tattici da parte del mister.



Chi ha parlato di Locatelli?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Il centrocampista forte è quello che fa QUALCOSA.
> Noi abbiamo giocatori che primeggiano nella nullità.



Beh, giá il nostro centrocampo titolare (Montolivo, Kucka e Bonaventura) era quello che era, poi giochiamo con quello di riserva...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

Solo a me sembra una partita di serie dilettantistica?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2017)

Sto Ocampos...


----------



## cremone (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il 18enne esce dal campo con le stesse stats del veterano Biglia (faro della squadra che sta giocando nettamente meglio). Peccato non si prenda qualche azzardo offensivo.



Sosa è più intraprendente in attacco ma lascia voragini


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Parolo ci sta ammazzando con 'sti inserimenti


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2017)

madonna quanto è lento pasalic...

lento a pensare, lento a girarsi, lento a passarla.....sveglia !!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mi sembra impensabile non prendere gol in contropiede in questa mezz'ora.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Febbraio 2017)

Oggi non la recuperiamo


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Febbraio 2017)

Toh lapadula già al 60esimo.


----------



## Victorss (13 Febbraio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Basta veramente, ci stanno prendendo a pesci in faccia sto arbitri di menta..



Comunque sto ocampos davvero un gran cesso..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2017)

Abbiamo giocatori veramente ignoranti. Ocampos e Sosa, ragazzi, un minimo di cervello


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Parolo ci sta ammazzando con 'sti inserimenti



Ma
infatti è ritiro del patentino non accorgersi ancora degli inserimenti di Parolo e delle praterie a disposizione degli esterni.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Boh... ma zanellato non lo si potrebbe provar? Può essere mai peggio di Pasalic Poli e Sosa?


----------



## ralf (13 Febbraio 2017)

Keita vale 30M?


----------



## Sand (13 Febbraio 2017)

E c'è gente che se la prende con Montella.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma
> infatti è ritiro del patentino non accorgersi ancora degli inserimenti di Parolo e delle praterie a disposizione degli esterni.



hai detto che col falso nueve ci giochi solo se hai Messi
non è così
ci giochi se sai come far muovere la squadra: vedi Sarri con MERTENS (non Messi).
Guarda come giocano Insigne e Callejon, guarda come giocano Suso e l'altro nostro esterno.
E poi il nostro centrocampo non esiste. Poli-Pasalic è la peggior coppia dai tempi di Giunti-De Ascentis. 
Poi si critica Locatelli... ma Manuel si tiene un reparto da solo eh!


----------



## Sand (13 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Boh... ma zanellato non lo si potrebbe provar? Può essere mai peggio di Pasalic Poli e Sosa?



Il nostro livello tecnico è così basso che è difficile peggiorare, tanto vale lanciare un altro ragazzo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Pasalic che cavolo fuma prima delle partite?


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Keita vale 30M?



altro pompatissimo


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ahahah Poli che va a nascondersi dietro Lapadula


----------



## Didaco (13 Febbraio 2017)

Meno male che c'è Suso con il suo tiro a giro


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Era netto figli di tro..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Questo il cane di mazzoleni non l'ha visto?


----------



## cremone (13 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Boh... ma zanellato non lo si potrebbe provar? Può essere mai peggio di Pasalic Poli e Sosa?



Gli allenatori italiani sono sempre restii ad utilizzare i primavera


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Sintesi della partita:

Rigore inesistente per la Lazio dato
Rigore netto per il Milan non dato.

Era 1-0 per noi é 1-0 per loro...


----------



## Didaco (13 Febbraio 2017)

Era rigore porc....


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

lazio costantemente in attacco


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2017)

non vabbè maria io esco. 







vergogna.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mille volte piu rigore questo di quello di Immobile. Che campionato ridicolo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Febbraio 2017)

Costantemente massacrati dagli arbitri e noi zitti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Grande capitan abate che non è buono manco a protestare


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Va preso tutto. In attacco ci restano solo Suso, Bacca e Lapadula e giochiamo con tre. Li siamo a posto?



Da almeno 3-4 anni abbiamo bisogno di difensori e centrocampisti, con quello si fa la squadra non con gli attaccanti. Se hai la base segna pure un'ameba


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Boh... ma zanellato non lo si potrebbe provar? Può essere mai peggio di Pasalic Poli e Sosa?



Anche si.

É inutile che cercate soluzioni che non esistono a problemi insolubili.


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2017)

Tanto non abbiamo società al momento...quindi ci tirano fuori dalla lotta...


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Per vedere un po' di gioco deve entrare Sosa.. rendiamoci conto


----------



## Schism75 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mettesse bacca e giochiamo con Suso dietro le punte. Che aspetti? Sbrigati


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni difensivamente è peggio di Bocelli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa neanche un passaggio di 4 metri


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Da almeno 3-4 anni abbiamo bisogno di difensori e centrocampisti, con quello si fa la squadra non con gli attaccanti. Se hai la base segna pure un'ameba



See, vabbé. Infatti tutto il mondo che spende milioni per i centrocampisti mentre gli attaccanti vengono via gratis.
Valeva anni fa quando attaccanti decenti ne avevamo. Adesso non piú.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Suso ormai non ne azzecca più mezza. Mah.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

suso non salta manco mio nipotino di 1 anno e mezzo


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mettesse bacca e giochiamo con Suso dietro le punte. Che aspetti? Sbrigati



suso è dalla supercoppa di doha che non azzecca una partita. 

inguardabile oggi.


----------



## Sand (13 Febbraio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Da almeno 3-4 anni abbiamo bisogno di difensori e centrocampisti, con quello si fa la squadra non con gli attaccanti. Se hai la base segna pure un'ameba



Bravo, vedi la Juve che vince gli scudetti con Matri e Quagliarella.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2017)

sempre ste mozzarelle pasalic.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

pasalic ahahahha


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

l'ultima volta che suso ha tirato nello specchio, Colombo scoprì l'America


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mati ospedalez, degrado


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mati?!??! HAhahahhaa ma che cambio è?


----------



## Schism75 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Facciamo il 4-4-2 con bacca!
Mati fernandez mah. Ridicolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mati Fernandez. Bah...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

Chi l'ha riesumato a questo????


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2017)

Una delle peggiori partite della gestione Montella. Indecenti fono adesso


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

mi ero dimenticato avessimo Mati


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

un tiro della lazio ogni 90 secondi.
Sembra Pes.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ah, vero che abbiamo in squadra anche quel coso di Mati


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2017)

i cinesi con 150 mln ci fanno il solletico. 

sta squadra va rivoltata come un calzino.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ma è Mati Fernandez o Herbert Ballerina?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Febbraio 2017)

La squadra più titolata al mondo... 
Come ci hanno ridotto quei due maledetti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Sand ha scritto:


> Bravo, vedi la Juve che vince gli scudetti con Matri e Quagliarella.



Eccerto vincono solo grazie a Morata Dybala Tevez, non con la difesa della nazionale o con khedira cuadrado pjanic vidal marchisio pirlo pogba ecc....ragionate come Galliani e magari gli date addosso pure.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

Bonaventura era il 75% di questa squadra


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma è Mati Fernandez o Herbert Ballerina?



LoL

Siamo superconfusionari oltre che pippe mega


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ma ha preso la palla.... CHe ammonizione è?


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

bella Mati


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bonaventura era il 75% di questa squadra



Neanche all'Atalanta era così fondamentale


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Una delle peggiori partite della gestione Montella. Indecenti fono adesso



Ma anche la partita con i giocatori piú scarsi disponibili, in trasferta contro una squadra superiore.
Alla fine decisa da un rigore inesistente.
Male certo, ma oserei dire inevitabile e senza sbragare.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2017)

grande gigio, non lo fare segnare quel cane.


----------



## Lambro (13 Febbraio 2017)

800 tiri a 2, non male, non abbiamo difeso MAI, prestazione indegna oggi


----------



## alcyppa (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bonaventura era il 75% di questa squadra




Indubbiamemte.

Calato fisicamente lui è morto il Milan


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

Che skifo Donnarumma vendiamolo


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Direi tenendo conto della disparitá tra le formazioni, stiamo giocando attenti, ordinati e con applicazione.



Tutto sommato ci hai preso.



Ci stanno ridicolizzando


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Bravo Donnarumma ad aspettare, comunque sembra che giochiamo in 9 ancora


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

La verità è che senza Gigio e i loro orrori ne avremmo presi 5. Altri che rigori...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

La Viola alla prossima.
Tra 6 giorni finisce il nostro campionato. 

Intanto Suso R I D I C O L O ! ! ! !


----------



## alcyppa (13 Febbraio 2017)

Che bel gol


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2017)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

Brutto gol


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2017)

goooooooooooooooollllllllllll


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2017)

*Susooooo

1-1*


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

AHAHAHAHAH siamo miracolati


----------



## Victorss (13 Febbraio 2017)

Cosa ha fatto suso..Cosa ha fatto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2017)

Effetto Milanworld con Suso che si inventa un gol alla Messi


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

era ora cazzzoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Susoooo
Sosa fa le scarpe a Locatelli


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Dopo 20 volte che sento Sosa a Suso, Suso a Sosa finalmente gol  regalo LAzio!


----------



## Kaw (13 Febbraio 2017)

Messi.


----------



## ralf (13 Febbraio 2017)

Golazoooooooo


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La Viola alla prossima.
> Tra 6 giorni finisce il nostro campionato.
> 
> Intanto Suso R I D I C O L O ! ! ! !



Verissimo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Febbraio 2017)

Susooooo


----------



## alcyppa (13 Febbraio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Verissimo



Grazie The Ripper che l'ha chiamata


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Tutto sommato ci hai preso.
> 
> 
> 
> Ci stanno ridicolizzando



Quanto parlate a uffo.

Lazio A - Milan B 1-1


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Palla recuperata e passaggio di Sosa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mati Fernandez può rompersi da un momento all'altro, ma lui non lo sa e balla lo stesso


----------



## Sand (13 Febbraio 2017)

Godo come un animale


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quanto parlate a uffo.
> 
> Lazio A - Milan B 1-1



Tra l'altro...a noi avanza un rigore...dubbio almeno quanto quello fischiato a loro


----------



## uoteghein (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quanto parlate a uffo.
> 
> Lazio A - Milan B 1-1



Ma fammi il piacere per dio.
Hanno tirato 20 volte in porta e Donnarumma ha fatto 10 parate. Noi abbiamo fatto UN tiRO in porta. Un po' di dignità su.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ma quanto sono stupidi i giocatori che battono veloce le punizioni sulla trequarti e la perdono?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Ma fammi il piacere per dio.
> Hanno tirato 20 volte in porta e Donnarumma ha fatto 10 parate. Noi abbiamo fatto UN tiRO in porta. Un po' di dignità su.



Abbi almeno la dignitá di stare muto.

MUtooooooooooo!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

Rimessa lunga con il solo nano di Lapadula in mezzo, ok


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Febbraio 2017)

Dai dai daiii


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2017)

Punto d'oro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Continuo a pensare che Deulofeu è la copia di Elsha


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Febbraio 2017)

Vangioni è proprio strano


----------



## Konrad (13 Febbraio 2017)

1-1...brodino...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Febbraio 2017)

Noi abbiamo giocato malissimo, ma abbiamo perso contro l'Arbitro non contro la Lazio. 

Rigore inventato per rigore, rigore NETTO non dato ad Abate.


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Febbraio 2017)

Lo schema palla a suso ha funzionato anche stasera.


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Febbraio 2017)

Per come eravamo messi, punto d'oro. Donnarumma epico..


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ci è andata di lusso, pari che se non altro ci fa ancora restare in scia per l'Europa


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma clamoroso, gli altri molto male


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Febbraio 2017)

Punto d'oro.. almeno evitiamo di perdere il treno per l'Europa league.. dobbiamo lottare fino alla fine.. secondo me tornare in Europa è fondamentale..


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2017)

Hanno giocato nei 90': Gomez, Vangioni, Sosa, Pasalic, Mati, Lapadula, Ocampos e Deulofeu...

L'intero mercato che Galliani ha definito indimenticabile.

Mi vergogno di questa dirigenza.

Vangioni non è scarso, è incapace.
Sosa non difende neanche a pagarlo.
Deulofeu come Menez: tra giocate memorabili e partite da calci nel sedere.
Ocampos fuori dal gioco completamente.

Dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2017)

il punto ci va di lusso bene così


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo giocato malissimo, ma abbiamo perso contro l'Arbitro non contro la Lazio.
> 
> Rigore inventato per rigore, rigore NETTO non dato ad Abate.



Era in offside Abate


----------



## __king george__ (13 Febbraio 2017)

punto d'oro.....e probabilmente lo sarà anche con la fiorentina se riusciremo....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Febbraio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Era in offside Abate



Non importa. Ha fischiato il fuorigioco? No. Quindi doveva dare rigore per regolamento. Il rigore su Immobile non c'era.


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma pazzesco,il resto molto male.Gol di Suso veramente incredibile, mente il rigore sono convinta non ci fosse. Il punto è che al netto degli infortunati siamo più o meno questi e non so quanto potremo migliorare,la prossima coi viola sarà dura.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

bene così. ora bisogna vincere però con la fiorentina!

Donnarumma 7,5 prende tutto
Abate 6,5 regge benissimo su keita
Gomez 6 peccato per il rigore
zapata 5,5 insicuro in copertura. bene in marcatura
vangioni 5,5 primo tempo 6,5, secondo tempo 4,5
pasalic 5 non fa nulla
locatelli 6 compito eseguito, ma niente di più. solo.
poli 5 come pasalic
ocampos 5,5 bene in copertura, nulla in attacco
deulofeu 6 si sbatte
suso 6 per il gol (spettacolare) che tiene a galla la stagione, ma prestazione assolutamente indecente

lapadula 5 non la struscia manco
sosa 6 ci prova
mati 5 come Poli

Montella 6 non poteva fare molto di più, ma la squadra non gioca la palla da 7 mesi e aspetta di andare in svantaggio per metterci convinzione. è il momento decisivo della stagione, deve dare una "rinfrescata"


----------



## Julian (13 Febbraio 2017)

bravi ragazzi


----------



## markjordan (13 Febbraio 2017)

nel dubbio fischiano contro da mesi


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Febbraio 2017)

arbitro come al solito gioca contro, abbiamo fatto il massimo.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Hanno giocato nei 90': Gomez, Vangioni, Sosa, Pasalic, Mati, Lapadula, Ocampos e Deulofeu...
> 
> L'intero mercato che Galliani ha definito indimenticabile.
> 
> ...



dove vuoi andare....si deve tirare fino a giugno e poi si spera nella rivoluzione. 

cmq per come eravamo messi (squadra scesa in campo e la solita incapacità arbitrale) è un punto d'oro, anche se non serve quasi a nulla.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma si conferma l'unico giocatore da salvare per il prossimo anno. Arbitri veramente indecenti e nessuno ne parla. Il resto è indecente per un club professionistico. Per fortuna Ocampos e Deulofeu torneranno da dove sono venuti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Pareggio d'oro non per niente il pareggio era pagato a 4 con il Milan a 5,5 e la vittoria Lazio a 1,6.

Tenendo conto anche del rigore contro dubbio e quello nostro non dato é quasi un'impresa come a Bologna.

Donnarumma é statomstraordinario, ma d'altronde é la. Nostra stella. Se avessimo Messi e nin Donnarumma mi aspetterei glimstessi miracoli dall'attacco.

La squadra ha superato le fatiche di mercoledí, le ingiustizie arbitrali, ha resistito nel momento di difficoltá e colpito quando c'era l'occasione.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Febbraio 2017)

Partita orribile del Milan salvata dal fenomeno Donnarumma e quella giocata di Suso..

Donnarumma 8
Abate 6
Zapata 5
Gomez 5
Vangioni 5
Locatelli 6 Sosa 6
Pasalic 5
Poli 5 Matias s.v.
Suso 6
Ocampos 5 Lapadula s.v.
Deulofeu 6

Pd. Per carita basta di questi delinquenti chiamati arbitri.


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Febbraio 2017)

4 punti tra Bologna e Lazio, entrambe fuori casa, forse non siamo morti.
Siamo scarsi ma una virtù l'abbiamo: quella di non morire mai.
Spiace dirlo, ma Sosa è meglio di Locatelli.


----------



## Alfabri (13 Febbraio 2017)

Raga non so se qualcuno qua tra un commento e l'altro si è preso la briga di guardare la partita, ma Sosa ci ha fatto letteralmente svoltare... Passaggi precisi, lancio per il rigore su abate da idolo e filtrante per il gol di Suso. E stiamo parlando pur sempre di Sosa, eh. Vuol dire che Locatelli oggi è stata una catastrofe assoluta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Febbraio 2017)

Un pareggio che non serve a niente, favoriscono solo gli altri che speravano proprio il pareggio mah.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Partita di sofferenza, ma più di così, con 6-7 elementi fuori, era difficile fare.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Raga non so se qualcuno qua tra un commento e l'altro si è preso la briga di guardare la partita, ma Sosa ci ha fatto letteralmente svoltare... Passaggi precisi, lancio per il rigore su abate da idolo e filtrante per il gol di Suso. E stiamo parlando pur sempre di Sosa, eh. Vuol dire che Locatelli oggi è stata una catastrofe assoluta.



Diciamolo cavolo!!! lo ripeto da diverse partite. Sosa in questo momento è nettamente più utile di Locatelli. Poche balle.
Detto questo peccato, per un attimo ho sperato nella ladrata  
Comunque non per forza Locatelli in panchina, potrebbe fare la mezzala al posto di Pasalic.


----------



## Alfabri (13 Febbraio 2017)

Suso ha finito la partita talmente stanco da non riuscire manco a tirare l'ultima punizione che si è guadagnato. E' vergognoso che non abbiamo nessuno con cui dargli tregua, a giocare così tanto sono questi i risultati (tipo Bonaventura l'anno scorso il girone di ritorno).


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Febbraio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Un pareggio che non serve a niente, favoriscono solo gli altri che speravano proprio il pareggio mah.



Non sono d'accordo, se avessimo perso avremmo perso 3 punti da Lazio, Inter, Fiorentina e Atalanta. Con il pareggio restiamo in scia, aspettando che tra qualche giornata il calendario diventi più semplice, quando recupereremo anche Romagnoli, De Sciglio e Antonelli.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Febbraio 2017)

Vista la situazione (assenze, momento no soprattutto delle punte) è un punto d'oro.
Ma sinceramente mi sarei un pò di rotto di vedere sempre lo stesso film con, più o meno, sempre lo stesso risultato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Era in offside Abate



Ma che sei interista?

Basta tutte ste filippiche per convincerci del disastro di questa dirigenza. Non c'é neppure uno sul forum che la pensi diversamente.
Ora che abbiamo convenuto e che questi ragazzi non hanno colpe per questo.....

Fai l'elenco dei giocatori mediocri che avevamo in campo e invece che considerare straordinario il punto preso spendi tempo per criticare la dirigenza o cavillare che un rigore che ci doveva essere dato poteva non esserlo per un precedente fuorigioco?


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Febbraio 2017)

Allora, male ma partite come queste si perdono e invece abbiamo ottenuto un punto d'oro. Il rigore non fischiato su Abate è vergognoso.

Donnarumma 7
Abate 5 ragazzi non c'è gioco coi terzini, non si sa attaccare palla al piede e saltare l'uomo
Zapata 6
Gomez 6,5 mi sta piacendo, bene
Vangioni 5
Locatelli 5
Poli 6
Pasalic 5,5
Suso 7
Ocampos 4,5
Deulofeu 5

Sosa 6,5
Lapadula 6
Mati s.v.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Suso ha finito la partita talmente stanco da non riuscire manco a tirare l'ultima punizione che si è guadagnato. E' vergognoso che non abbiamo nessuno con cui dargli tregua, a giocare così tanto sono questi i risultati (tipo Bonaventura l'anno scorso il girone di ritorno).



Doveva essere Deulofeu, ma poi si é rotto Jack..


----------



## cremone (13 Febbraio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Raga non so se qualcuno qua tra un commento e l'altro si è preso la briga di guardare la partita, ma Sosa ci ha fatto letteralmente svoltare... Passaggi precisi, lancio per il rigore su abate da idolo e filtrante per il gol di Suso. E stiamo parlando pur sempre di Sosa, eh. Vuol dire che Locatelli oggi è stata una catastrofe assoluta.



Più disastroso di Poli e Pasalic mmmmhhh

Donnarumma 7
Vangioni 5,5
Zapata 5
Gomez 6
Abate 6
Pasalic 5
Poli 5
Locatelli 5,5
Ocampos 4,5
Suso 6,5
Deulefeu 6

Sosa 6
Lapadula 5,5
Mati s.v.

Montella 5,5


----------



## Julian (13 Febbraio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dove vuoi andare....si deve tirare fino a giugno e poi si spera nella rivoluzione.
> 
> cmq per come eravamo messi (squadra scesa in campo e la solita incapacità arbitrale) è un punto d'oro, anche se non serve quasi a nulla.



bisogna stringere i denti fino alla partita con la Juventus poi dopo il finale di stagione è in discesa a parte Inter,Roma e la trasferta di Bergamo


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa meglio di Locatelli nettamente, chi dice il contrario stasera ha visto un altro canale.


----------



## Alfabri (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ah, e complimenti vivissimi a Montella che non ha provato Vangioni manco in coppa italia, salvo fargli fare 180' nel giro di 3 giorni. Ste cose in una stagione si pagano.  Il ragazzo ha fatto un ottimo primo tempo, ma dal 45' non è più riuscito atleticamente a stare dietro ad Anderson.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Vista la situazione (assenze, momento no soprattutto delle punte) è un punto d'oro.
> Ma sinceramente mi sarei un pò di rotto di vedere sempre lo stesso film con, più o meno, sempre lo stesso risultato.



Quest anno é cosí, ma ripartiremo.

A me i ragazzi piaccioni sempre per quanto danno. Poi sono quel che sono.


----------



## Serginho (13 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Intanto Suso R I D I C O L O ! ! ! !



Mi sa che tu le figure di melma le prendi come applausi


----------



## Schism75 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Io andrei di 4-4-2 fino alla fine del campionato. Basta con questo 4-3-3.


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Febbraio 2017)

La cosa veramente positiva è che la squadra non è crollata mentalmente dopo le due sconfitte con Udinese e Samp. Siamo ancora vivi.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2017)

Prossima partita metterei questi:
Gigio, Abate, Paletta, Gustavo gomez, Vangioni, Kucka, Sosa, Locatelli, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Ocampos. 
Suso deve rifiatare, è totalmente scoppio, rischiamo poi di perderlo per più tempo. In caso se necessario entra a partita in corsa.


----------



## Alfabri (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Doveva essere Deulofeu, ma poi si é rotto Jack..



Eh beh certo ti svegli a gennaio per accorgerti che ti serve un'ala destra di riserva, robe da dilettanti (anzi no, da Galliani che è ben peggio).


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2017)

Sosa ha dato molto più gioco a centrocampo, sicuramente meglio del locatelli attuale


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Mi sa che tu le figure di melma le prendi come applausi



ahahhahahahhahahahhahahahhaha
Però una cosa va detta, stava facendo pena ad onor del vero. Ma questi sono i giocatori di classe. Anche nello schifo, possono tirar fuori la giocata del campione e Suso lo è.


----------



## Julian (13 Febbraio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Un pareggio che non serve a niente, favoriscono solo gli altri che speravano proprio il pareggio mah.



serve se vuoi andare in EL questa squadra è da sesto posto forse quinto


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Su Sky e mediaset dicono che il rigore era netto e non menzionano nessun altro caso. Addirittura su mediaset dicono che c'era un altro rigore su immobile, con fallo di gomez. Sono tutti in malafede e corrotti, come ai tempi di calciopoli. Vergogna! Al Milan stasera si potevano dare tre rigori, due netti.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahahhahahahhahahahhahahahhaha
> Però una cosa va detta, stava facendo pena ad onor del vero. Ma questi sono i giocatori di classe. Anche nello schifo, possono tirar fuori la giocata del campione e Suso lo è.



In effetti non ce la fa più, poraccio...non abbiamo cambi, Cristo santo, anzi non abbiamo manco i titolari spesso e volentieri


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Raga non so se qualcuno qua tra un commento e l'altro si è preso la briga di guardare la partita, ma Sosa ci ha fatto letteralmente svoltare... Passaggi precisi, lancio per il rigore su abate da idolo e filtrante per il gol di Suso. E stiamo parlando pur sempre di Sosa, eh. Vuol dire che Locatelli oggi è stata una catastrofe assoluta.



Come no l'ho anche scritto: "sosa a suso suso a sosa sosa a suso ed è gol_!

Il problema è che in questa squadra con Bonaventura giocavano tutti meglio compreso Locatelli, che ora sembra sempre spaesato


----------



## Symon (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ci è mancata la verve di Kucka a centrocampo che Poli ha dato per 30 minuti come al solito, e poi si è spento, e in generale un centrocampo degno di supportare la difesa e iniziare le fasi d'attacco.
Locatelli non'è ancora riuscito a calarsi nel ruolo, e credo che d'ora in poi fino a che rientrerà Montolivo quel ruolo verrà occupato da Sosa, che comunque imho è lento come una lumaca, e Pasalic è troppo poco costante...a volte c'è a volte rimane indietro, non ha la rabbia agonistica che in quel ruolo devi avere.

Difesa molto bene invece, nonostante il centrocampo coprisse zero, con Abate migliore in campo (il rigore su di lui di Lulic era EVIDENTISSIMO) e il resto della difesa bene, con Vangioni che ha giocato bene solo un tempo.

Deulofeu l'ombra del giocatore che ha dato l'anima contro il Bologna e Ocampos ancora fuori gioco.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma 110
Abate 7 (Keita annullato, mi basta questo)
Gomez 5,5 (ordinato, peccato il rigore)
Zapata 5,5
Vangioni -2
Poli 3
Pasalic 4,5
Locatelli 4
Suso 4 (partita da 0, gol da 8)
Deuloufeu 5
Ocampos 4

Sosa 5 (bene in attacco, ma da quando è entrato la Lazio ha fatto il bello e cattivo tempo dal centro verso Anderson)
Lapadula 5 (si impegna, ma poco più)
Mati sv


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Mi sa che tu le figure di melma le prendi come applausi



l'ho scritto prima del gol, caro. 
E difatti Suso ha fatto una partitaccia. Il peggiore in campo.
Ma ha fatto un gol che gli salva la serata e tiene a galla la stagione.


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Cominciamo, in ottica qualificazione EL, anche a guardare la situazione degli scontri diretti in caso di arrivo a pari punti...siamo in vantaggio con la Lazio, abbiamo pareggiato all'andata con Fiorentina, Inter e Atalanta.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che sei interista?
> 
> Basta tutte ste filippiche per convincerci del disastro di questa dirigenza. Non c'é neppure uno sul forum che la pensi diversamente.
> Ora che abbiamo convenuto e che questi ragazzi non hanno colpe per questo.....
> ...



Me la devi dare tu la linea editoriale di ciò che pubblico nei miei commenti?


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 110
> Abate 7 (Keita annullato, mi basta questo)
> Gomez 5,5 (ordinato, peccato il rigore)
> Zapata 5,5
> ...



Vangioni -2 non si può vedere dai.
Poli merita più di Locatelli, almeno si è dannato.
Suso il 5 per il gol.
Sosa 5 uno scandalo.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma 7
Abate 6,5
Gomez 6
Zapata 5
Vangioni 5,5
Poli 5,5
Locatelli 5
Pasalic 5,5
Suso 7
Deulofeu 5 
Ocampos 5
Lapadula 6
Sosa 7 
Mati sv


----------



## Symon (13 Febbraio 2017)

*Donnarumma 8* (non di più solo x il rigore non preso)
*Abate 7,5* spinta, copertura, rigore non dato a suo favore...x fortuna che c'è qualcuno che diceva che stava calando...Con Keità sono andati nel pallone fior fiori di terzini, il Capitano l'ha annullato.
*Gomez 6,5* concentrato tutta la partita, ma purtroppo il centrocampo era invisibile e quando la Lazio partiva con assoli dei mediani e del tridente era difficile arginarli
*Zapata 6,5* idem come Gustavo
*Vangioni 6.5* il primo tempo, 4.5 il secondo
*Poli 6.5* per i 30 minuti iniziali, poi duracell esaurisce la carica ed è da 4.5
*Pasalic 5* Incostante e molle
*Locatelli 4.5* Vedi Mario
*Suso 6.5* 1.5 x il goal, ma lui non ha la mente lucida stasera 
*Deuloufeu 5* spento, il giocatore visto col Bologna era un altra persona
*Ocampos 5*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io andrei di 4-4-2 fino alla fine del campionato. Basta con questo 4-3-3.



Questa ci mancava....

Adesso uso il copia e incolla.....

Due punte centrali non le schiera nessuno e tutti giocano praticamente con due ali.

Basta con tutti questi ibernati che sono rimasti a prima del 2010. Siamo nel 2017. Si gioca cosí.


----------



## Black (13 Febbraio 2017)

sinceramente non ricordo una partita del Milan dove l'avversario ha avuto (sciupato) così tante occasioni e così tanti tiri, mentre il Milan praticamente zero. Un divario esagerato che ci fa capire quanto siamo messi male, ovviamente considerando anche le assenze.
Alla fine un punto che vale oro, buon per noi, male per la Lazio sciupona.

comunque dopo quel Milan-Sassuolo di arbitri che ci danneggiano ce ne sono stati tanti. Come si fa a non dare quel rigore su Abate...


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2017)

Gigio 9
Abate 6,5 
Gomez 6 (anche se sul rigore un pò irruento ed ingenuo, ma è stato bravo nel complesso)
Zapata 5,5 
Vangioni 5,5
Poli 5,5
Locatelli 5
Pasalic 4 (totalmente assente oggi)
Suso 5 ( 8 per il gol)
Deulofeu 5,5
Ocampos 4,5
Lapadula 5,5
Sosa 6,5
Mati, 5,5


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vangioni -2 non si può vedere dai.
> Poli merita più di Locatelli, almeno si è dannato.
> Suso il 5 per il gol.
> Sosa 5 uno scandalo.



Sosa palla al piede è un giocatore elegante, nulla da dire.
Sottolineo però che da quando è entrato la Lazio ha avuto occasioni a grappoli per fare altri 2 gol almeno...
Avessimo perso 3-0 avremmo maledetto sia Sosa, assente a metà campo nel possesso Lazio, sia Suso...
Magari domani avrei dato altri voti, ma io ho visto una gara orribile dei nostri...


----------



## Julian (13 Febbraio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Me la devi dare tu la linea editoriale di ciò che pubblico nei miei commenti?



stai tranquillo qui appena dici qualcosa di vero che però fà male ti dicono che sei interista o juventino


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Febbraio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Sosa palla al piede è un giocatore elegante, nulla da dire.
> Sottolineo però che da quando è entrato la Lazio ha avuto occasioni a grappoli per fare altri 2 gol almeno...
> Avessimo perso 3-0 avremmo maledetto sia Sosa, assente a metà campo nel possesso Lazio, sia Suso...
> Magari domani avrei dato altri voti, ma io ho visto una gara orribile dei nostri...



E' entrato in un momento della gara in cui i nostri erano ancora più stanchi e in più dovevamo attaccare, quindi non rientravano.
Ci sta. Per me si merita 6,5. Ha smistato diversi palloni, ottime giocate, anche se rischiose, e passaggi filtranti interessanti. Se avesse anche tenuta fisica sarebbe un bel giocatore. Onestamente proverei da ora in poi sempre lui in mezzo ma affiancato da due corridori, un pò come pirlo nella juve con marchisio e vidal ai tempi. 
Io metterei lui al centro con kucka e locatelli/pasalic.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' entrato in un momento della gara in cui i nostri erano ancora più stanchi e in più dovevamo attaccare, quindi non rientravano.
> Ci sta. Per me si merita 6,5. Ha smistato diversi palloni, ottime giocate, anche se rischiose, e passaggi filtranti interessanti. Se avesse anche tenuta fisica sarebbe un bel giocatore. Onestamente proverei da ora in poi sempre lui in mezzo ma affiancato da due corridori, un pò come pirlo nella juve con marchisio e vidal ai tempi.
> Io metterei lui al centro con kucka e locatelli/pasalic.



Tentar non nuoce...
Ma, magari, dopo la Fiorentina


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Me la devi dare tu la linea editoriale di ciò che pubblico nei miei commenti?



Esprimo solo,il mio fastidio per questa linea editoriale.
É come stare allo stadio con uno che tutat la partita grida contro i propri giocatori, dopo un pó la vosa rompe i cog...i, con tutto il rispetto ho sentito il bisogno di esprimere il mio sentimento, poi tu vai avnti come meglio credi.


----------



## Alfabri (13 Febbraio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Sosa palla al piede è un giocatore elegante, nulla da dire.
> Sottolineo però che da quando è entrato la Lazio ha avuto occasioni a grappoli per fare altri 2 gol almeno...
> Avessimo perso 3-0 avremmo maledetto sia Sosa, assente a metà campo nel possesso Lazio, sia Suso...
> Magari domani avrei dato altri voti, ma io ho visto una gara orribile dei nostri...



La gara è stata terribile, le tue valutazioni sui singoli che non tengono conto delle contingenze e del complesso del gioco del team fanno però il paio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2017)

A sentire l'intervista di Montella a Premium si vede che ci tiene al Milan e a questi ragazzi nonostante siano quel che siano ed è una cosa veramente bella, ad averceli dei gruppi così uniti e che remano tutti dalla stessa parte. Dopo diversi anni posso dire di essere felice almeno dell'allenatore che abbiamo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> stai tranquillo qui appena dici qualcosa di vero che però fà male ti dicono che sei interista o juventino


Ma quante cavolate.
Mica ho detto che non é vero.

Dico che siamo tutti d'accordo ceh la dirigenza é scandaloso, ma non per questo bisogna stare tutat la,partita a sottolineare ogni singolo errore e dire peste e corna per dimostrare questa ovvietá condivisa DA TUTTI.

Classico é sottolineare il fuorigioco non segnalato su Abate.


----------



## Julian (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma quante cavolate.
> Mica ho detto che non é vero.
> 
> Dico che siamo tutti d'accordo ceh la dirigenza é scandaloso, ma non per questo bisogna stare tutat la,partita a sottolineare ogni singolo errore e dire peste e corna per dimostrare questa ovvietá condivisa DA TUTTI.
> ...



si si ma stai sereno che io commento solo a fine partita


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi, purtroppo non ho potuto vedere la partita. Ho letto però le ultime pagine di commenti su questo thread... perché punzecchiarsi tra di noi invece che festeggiare il fatto di aver fatto risultato a Roma contro la Lazio pur giocando con tre quarti di difesa fuori, senza Bonaventura e con la situazione che abbiamo in attacco, con un Bacca latitante e un Lapadula che sta dimostrando certi limiti? Da quel che ho capito non abbiamo fatto una gran partita, ma la squadra c'è, siamo sempre lì a 3-4 punti da chi ci precede e ancora c'è quasi mezzo campionato da giocare. Ogni tanto guardiamo anche il bicchiere mezzo pieno!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Donnarumma 8
Abate 6,5
Zapata 6
Gomez 6,5
Vangioni 5,5
Locatelli 5,5
Poli 5,5
Pasalic 5,5
Suso 6
Deulofeu 5,5
Ocampos 5,5

Sosa 6,5
Mati s.v
Lapadula s.v.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Esprimo solo,il mio fastidio per questa linea editoriale.
> É come stare allo stadio con uno che tutat la partita grida contro i propri giocatori, dopo un pó la vosa rompe i cog...i, con tutto il rispetto ho sentito il bisogno di esprimere il mio sentimento, poi tu vai avnti come meglio credi.



Per la verità ho commentato a fine primo tempo, tra l'altro con la chiosa finale speranzosa per la ripresa, e a fine partita, dove sottolineavo che è stata la prima occasione in cui l'intero maestoso mercato, definito memorabile, ha messo piede in campo.
Due commenti, non mi pare tutta la partita.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> si si ma stai sereno che io commento solo a fine partita



Altri no, tu hai fatto un commmento contro quelli che criticano quelli che danno contro la squadra tutto il tempo e su questo ho risposto.
Stai sereno tu.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> La gara è stata terribile, le tue valutazioni sui singoli che non tengono conto delle contingenze e del complesso del gioco del team fanno però il paio.



Se per contingenze ti riferisci alle assenze numerose, beh... si, erano tutte riserve... ma francamente mi aspetto di più anche dalle riserve...
Poi, uno commenta a caldo quello che gli pare...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Per la verità ho commentato a fine primo tempo, tra l'altro con la chiosa finale speranzosa per la ripresa, e a fine partita, dove sottolineavo che è stata la prima occasione in cui l'intero maestoso mercato, definito memorabile, ha messo piede in campo.
> Due commenti, non mi pare tutta la partita.



Ok, diciamo che il tuo commento si é inserito in un flusso composto convergente.


----------



## Aron (13 Febbraio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> A sentire l'intervista di Montella a Premium si vede che ci tiene al Milan e a questi ragazzi nonostante siano quel che siano ed è una cosa veramente bella, ad averceli dei gruppi così uniti e che remano tutti dalla stessa parte. Dopo diversi anni posso dire di essere felice almeno dell'allenatore che abbiamo.



Ero scettico su Montella, ma ora penso che sia il miglior allenatore che abbiamo mai avuto dopo Leonardo.
Teniamocelo stretto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Giusto commento di Montella che critica chi gli rinfaccia che questo Milan é lontano da quello di Maldini &C.

In sostanza dice.... Ma che volete, questo siamo e ci proviamo con quello veh abbiamo.

Se abesse Baresi, Maldini, Costacurta, Pirlo, Ancelotti, Rijkard, Dinadoni, Van Basten, Gullit, Boban..... E giocasse cosí sarebbe criticabile, ma hioca con Zapata, Vangioni, Gomez, Due ragazzini Poli, due prestiti accouffati in qualche modo.....

Che pretendete?


----------



## Igniorante (13 Febbraio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Come no l'ho anche scritto: "sosa a suso suso a sosa sosa a suso ed è gol_!
> 
> Il problema è che in questa squadra con Bonaventura giocavano tutti meglio compreso Locatelli, che ora sembra sempre spaesato



mmmh a me è anche da prima dell'infortunio di Jack che non mi piace, o comunque molto meno che durante le prime uscite...è un ruolo cruciale e lui è troppo acerbo


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> mmmh a me è anche da prima dell'infortunio di Jack che non mi piace, o comunque molto meno che durante le prime uscite...è un ruolo cruciale e lui è troppo acerbo



Con Montella, Bonaventura è diventato di un altro pianeta...
Locatelli poteva giocare tranquillo, Suso aveva con chi dialogare e un riferimento quando doveva metterla in mezzo, il terzino sinistro aveva sempre il destinatario del pallone, o venivano chiamati in causa con precisione...

Per due anni sono stato con i piedi per terra, considerandolo buono per il Milan attuale, ma riservuccia per un Milan migliore...
Oggi credo che Jack possa essere una mezzala coi fiocchi anche in una squadra da scudetto e che faccia bellissime figure in Champions


----------



## DrHouse (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Giusto commento di Montella che critica chi gli rinfaccia che questo Milan é lontano da quello di Maldini &C.
> 
> In sostanza dice.... Ma che volete, questo siamo e ci proviamo con quello veh abbiamo.
> 
> ...



L'anno scorso Mihajlovic era molto meno diplomatico in TV, a ragione... (così come Seedorf prima di lui)

Montella fa bene a guardare sempre il lato positivo, in fondo tutto si può dire meno che la squadra non faccia ciò che vuole lui... così spera di tirare fuori il 200% da loro... 
Spero però che in privato con la nuova dirigenza pretenda un cambio di rotta non indifferente...


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Febbraio 2017)

Milan in netto calo, l'inerzia della partita va a favore degli avversari. 

Visto che Montella viene criticato sui cambi, stasera possiamo dire che ha azzeccato la scelta: cambio a sorpresa a inizio secondo tempo e miglior prestazione di Sosa al Milan.


----------



## The P (13 Febbraio 2017)

Anche arrigo sacchi ha detto che con 6 titolari fuori, con 2 giocatori che ha visti 2 volte (deloufeu e ocampos), con 2 giocatori che hanno giocato 2 partite (poli e vangioni), non potevamo fare di più. Montella sta facendo miracoli ragazzi, altroché. Queste partite le avremmo perse forse anche con giocatori degni se non avesse costruito questo gruppo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Sosa meglio di Locatelli nettamente, chi dice il contrario stasera ha visto un altro canale.



Hanno giocato in due periodi diversi della partita, con Sosa si doveva recuperare un gol e ci si è data tutti una svegliata e la Lazio era un pò calata. Nel primo tempo Sosa avrebbe probabilmente fatto peggio di Locatelli.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso Mihajlovic era molto meno diplomatico in TV, a ragione... (così come Seedorf prima di lui)
> 
> Montella fa bene a guardare sempre il lato positivo, in fondo tutto si può dire meno che la squadra non faccia ciò che vuole lui... così spera di tirare fuori il 200% da loro...
> Spero però che in privato con la nuova dirigenza pretenda un cambio di rotta non indifferente...



Ma dr. house....

Con la nuova dirigenza sará un altro mondo. Saremo il Man City dei prossimi due annni, e senza che Montella debba aprire bocca, é nel piano industriale. L'unico dubbio é se Montella ci sará o meno.
Mica i cinesi aspettano le indicazioni di Montella per programmare.
Mirabelli ha fatto fare tabula rasa della squadra, facendo prendere tutti giocatori in prestito secco in quanto ha giá pianificato la ricostruzione da zero.

Questa dirigenza tra due partite (Fiorentina e Chievo) sparirá per sempre, quella nuova ha giá programmato tutto. Per questo dico che prendersela con questi ragazzi che stanno facendo miracoli con quello che hanno e vhe probabilmente saranno in gran parte messi da parte a breve,mlo trovo sbagliato e un pó ingiusto.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Febbraio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questa ci mancava....
> 
> Adesso uso il copia e incolla.....
> 
> ...



Giocano tutti così chi? Chi si può permettere un centrocampo che è in grado di occupare spazio e fare gioco, con possesso di una certa qualità. Cosa che noi non abbiamo. Teniamo palla, un possesso inutile e sterile. Abbiamo interni inutili che scappano e si nascondono senza incidere. Ne sostengono gli esterni.
Esterni che non sanno tagliare ed incrociare ma fanno sempre lo stesso movimento a rientrare. Una punta che non è capace di fare la boa.
Questa squadra NON può fare il 4-3-3. È palese da 3 anni, ossia da tutti quelli che si intestardiscono a farlo. Non so se te ne sei accorto. "Avanguardista".

Lo scorso anno con il 4-4-2, Mihajlovic stava riuscendo a non buttare la stagione. Poi non gli hanno fatto mercato e i 2 esterni Honda e Bonaventura sono scoppiati a febbraio. Ora di esterni ce ne sono 4 volendo far giocare Vangioni alto, per fare rotazione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Giocano tutti così chi? Chi si può permettere un centrocampo che è in grado di occupare spazio e fare gioco, com possesso abbastanza qualitativo. Cosa che noi non abbiamo. Abbiamo interni inutili che scappano e si nascondono senza incidere. Ne sostengono gli esterni.
> Esterni che non sanno tagliare ed incrociare ma fanno sempre lo stesso movimento a rientrare. Una punta che non è capace di fare la boa.
> Questa squadra NON può fare il 4-3-3. È palese da 3 anni, ossia da tutti quelli che si intestardiscono a farlo. Non so se te ne sei accorto. "Avanguardista".
> 
> Lo scorso anno con il 4-4-2, Mihajlovic stava riuscendo a non buttare la stagione. Poi non gli hanno fatto mercato e i 2 esterni Honda e Bonaventura sono scoppiati a febbraio. Ora di esterni ce ne sono 4 volendo far giocare Vangioni alto, per fare rotazione.



Tutti giocano 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1:

Juve: 4-2-3-1
Napoli:4-3-3
Roma: 3-4-3
Inter: 4-3-3
Lazio: 4-3-3
Fiorentina :4-2-3-1
Atalanta: 4-2-3-1
Torino: 4-3-3
Chievo: 4-5-1
Udinese:4-3-3
Sampdoria: 4-3-3 (ma un pó ibrido)
Genoa : 4-3-3
Sassuolo: 4-3-3
Bologna: 4-3-3
......

Insomma tutti!
Nel resto dei principali campionati europei é esattamente la stessa cosa.

Chi vaticina nuovi moduli dovrebbe prima confrontarsi con la realtá e domandarsi:

Come mai, per la prima vo,ta nella storia del calcio, quasi tutti i tecnici principali sono concordi nell'adottare lo stesso modulo con leggere sfumature?

Risposta: perché é provato essere il modulo piú efficace per essere pericolosi ed equilibrati con il ritmo del calcio attuale.

Cambiare non é vietato, ma é un salto nel buio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2017)

1 punto a Roma con la Lazio che sulla carta ci era superiore, con in campo contemporaneamente Vangioni, Gomez e Zapata.

Brutto da dire ma avrei firmato, poi avremmo potuto prenderne 3 per le occasioni altrui o vincere 2-0 con le decisioni arbitrali corrette, ma va bene così.


----------



## Serginho (14 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> l'ho scritto prima del gol, caro.
> E difatti Suso ha fatto una partitaccia. Il peggiore in campo.
> Ma ha fatto un gol che gli salva la serata e tiene a galla la stagione.



Si circa 20 secondi prima, a dimostrazione che pure il fato vuole punire la tua testonaggine. Stiamo parlando di uno che le ha giocate tutte comprese le amichevoli estive da luglio e non e' un fenomeno. Ora a meno che non si parli di Messi e Ronaldo e' impossibile non abbia cali nell'arco della stagione, lo capirebbe chiunque tranne appunto i prevenuti che sbucano fuori dalla tana come vermiciattoli quando le cose "sembrano" girare in loro favore. Col gol che ha fatto ti ha tirato una virtuale carocchia in testa, ora puoi tornare nel buco a sperare torni a far male per poter starnazzare nuovamente


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Febbraio 2017)

Noto i soliti Ultras antigallianidirigenzavattene il cui tifo ormai è per Mirabelli non per Milan. Vi immagino nella vostra stanzetta che esultate al passaggio sbagliato si Sosa, se prendiamo gol ancora meglio...così uscite sul balconcino a urlare "LO HA COMPRATO GALLIANIIIII VATTENEEEE, FORZA MIRABELLLLIIIII FORZA IND.....AH NO SCUSATE, FORZA MILAN SOLO DAL GIORNO DEL CLOOOOSING"

- Sosa è un ottimo giocatore, decisamente meglio di Locatelli che deve crescere ed è molto distante dall'essere un fenomeno, lo dimostra ogni volta che entra in campo
- Donnarumma è un fenomeno cristallino (chi lo ha comprato a 14 anni? ah è arrivato da solo a milanello, giusto)
- Deulofeu in prestito è un buon affare, non esisteva possibilità di fare altro che un prestito, prendere Deulofeu è sicuramente stato intelligente
- Suso (anche lui arrivato da solo a Milanello) è un giocatore eccezionale, se avesse modo di rifiatare sarebbe uno dei migliori 10 calciatori in Italia in questo momento
- Caceres ci sarebbe stato molto utile, bloccare il prestito mi sembra un'imbecillità
- Romagnoli (pagato 25 vale 50), Paletta (pagato un panino del McDonald) e Kucka (pagato 4) sono essenziali in questa squadra

Ora...chi continua a sostenere cose diverse è in malafede, mi auguro quanto voi che la nuova dirigenza abbia i soldi e le capacità di riportare in alto questa squadra (e il secondo punto al momento è tutto da dimostrare), ma buttare via degli ottimi punti fermi solo per comprati da questa dirigenza che tanto odiate è insensato da parte di un tifoso (sempre se è tifoso milanista, se è del Mirabelli fans club allora vi capisco) e sarebbe ancora più insensato da parte dei nuovi dirigenti. Domenica volete sempre in campo il mediocrissimo Locatelli vero? ahahah


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Noto i soliti Ultras antigallianidirigenzavattene il cui tifo ormai è per Mirabelli non per Milan. Vi immagino nella vostra stanzetta che esultate al passaggio sbagliato si Sosa, se prendiamo gol ancora meglio...così uscite sul balconcino a urlare "LO HA COMPRATO GALLIANIIIII VATTENEEEE, FORZA MIRABELLLLIIIII FORZA IND.....AH NO SCUSATE, FORZA MILAN SOLO DAL GIORNO DEL CLOOOOSING"
> 
> - Sosa è un ottimo giocatore, decisamente meglio di Locatelli che deve crescere ed è molto distante dall'essere un fenomeno, lo dimostra ogni volta che entra in campo
> - Donnarumma è un fenomeno cristallino (chi lo ha comprato a 14 anni? ah è arrivato da solo a milanello, giusto)
> ...



hahaha ma per favore... allora gente che difendono Galliani esistono ancora.. straordinario...


----------



## Coripra (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Noto i soliti Ultras antigallianidirigenzavattene il cui tifo ormai è per Mirabelli non per Milan. Vi immagino nella vostra stanzetta che esultate al passaggio sbagliato si Sosa, se prendiamo gol ancora meglio...così uscite sul balconcino a urlare "LO HA COMPRATO GALLIANIIIII VATTENEEEE, FORZA MIRABELLLLIIIII FORZA IND.....AH NO SCUSATE, FORZA MILAN SOLO DAL GIORNO DEL CLOOOOSING"
> 
> - Sosa è un ottimo giocatore, decisamente meglio di Locatelli che deve crescere ed è molto distante dall'essere un fenomeno, lo dimostra ogni volta che entra in campo
> - Donnarumma è un fenomeno cristallino (chi lo ha comprato a 14 anni? ah è arrivato da solo a milanello, giusto)
> ...


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Febbraio 2017)

Solita risposta che entra nel merito delle considerazioni vedo...

Galliani = brutto
Altri = bello
Milan = bello dopo il closing, adesso brutto
Galliani fa acquisti buoni? = brutto lo stesso
Mirabelli vuole Mancini = bello lo stesso
Galliani è milanista = brutto
Chi arriva non è milanista = bello, a me non importa
Galliani ha vinto tutto da milanista con IL milan = brutto brutto

Io non apprezzo Galliani, è un dirigente superato, il calcio moderno vuole altro e richiede altra prontezza, soprattutto in ambito commerciale, ma non capire che se questa squadra avesse avuto il capitale delle altre sarebbe ancora IL MILAN è da ottusi. Ovviamente non voglio ancora purgatorio...ma vorrei vedere la vostra amata nuova dirigenza se avesse come budget estivo 0 cosa farebbe..

P.s. chiunque dica che ieri Sosa ha giocato male ha una credibilità talmente bassa che palesa la parzialità della sua opinione, e mi fa ridere. E' un giocatore del Milan ed è un buon giocatore, siete arrivati al punto di fischiare un BUON giocatore del Milan che ieri ci ha fatto pareggiare una partita persa insieme a Suso perchè lo ha comprato uno brutto brutto che vi sta antipatico. Il Milan PRIMA e i Milanisti PRIMA...anche se più scarsi degli altri. Preferisco perdere da Milanista che vincere da Interista


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Solita risposta che entra nel merito delle considerazioni vedo...
> 
> Galliani = brutto
> Altri = bello
> ...



Che sosa sia un buon giocatore è una tua opinione personale, rispettabile ma personale.
Per me resta un trequartista e pure mediocre che si sta adattanto a fare il regista basso con alterne fortune.
Parliamo di un quasi 32enne che ha trovato la sua dimensione in turchia.
Piccola considerazione sulle risorse economiche a disposizione : il milan da anni fa sistematicamente peggio del sassuolo, non della juve o del napoli. Giusto per inquadrare la nostra dimensione.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che sosa sia un buon giocatore è una tua opinione personale, rispettabile ma personale.
> Per me resta un trequartista e pure mediocre che si sta adattanto a fare il regista basso con alterne fortune.
> Parliamo di un quasi 32enne che ha trovato la sua dimensione in turchia.
> Piccola considerazione sulle risorse economiche a disposizione : il milan da anni fa sistematicamente peggio del sassuolo, non della juve o del napoli. Giusto per inquadrare la nostra dimensione.



Certo..è personale e capisco che si possa non condividere, ma fischiarlo anche quando gioca oggettivamente bene perchè è un acquisto di Galliani mi sembra ridicolo, che esula dalla valutazione sul giocatore.

Ricordo anche che da anni arriviamo nei "dintorni" dell'Inter che ha speso mooooolto più di noi (e mi sembra di ricordare il nome di qualche dirigente...) e che per 20 anni con la stessa dirigenza abbiamo vinto TUTTO.

E' palese che la dirigenza non è riuscita a incrementare il fatturato, ha capito tardi che il calcio moderno NON può essere sostenuto senza investitori esterni e abituata a banchettare nel lusso ha avuto scarsissima prontezza a cambiare il progetto finito il ciclo dei grandi giocatori. Però nel giro di 4 anni ha comunque creato il progetto più interessante insieme all'Atalanta in serie A, ha scovato e ritrovato ottimi talenti e creato una plusvalenza ALLUCINANTE che regalerà ai futuri proprietari. Mirabelli che aspettiamo a braccia aperte cosa ha fatto spendendo 10 volte tanto? L'unica cosa che mi rincuora e mi da speranza è che in realtà non contasse nelle scelte importanti all'Inter e che Fassone confermi di essere un buon Manager portando fatturato.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Certo..è personale e capisco che si possa non condividere, ma fischiarlo anche quando gioca oggettivamente bene perchè è un acquisto di Galliani mi sembra ridicolo, che esula dalla valutazione sul giocatore.
> 
> Ricordo anche che da anni arriviamo nei "dintorni" dell'Inter che ha speso mooooolto più di noi (e mi sembra di ricordare il nome di qualche dirigente...) e che per 20 anni con la stessa dirigenza abbiamo vinto TUTTO.
> 
> E' palese che la dirigenza non è riuscita a incrementare il fatturato, ha capito tardi che il calcio moderno NON può essere sostenuto senza investitori esterni e abituata a banchettare nel lusso ha avuto scarsissima prontezza a cambiare il progetto finito il ciclo dei grandi giocatori. Però nel giro di 4 anni ha comunque creato il progetto più interessante insieme all'Atalanta in serie A, ha scovato e ritrovato ottimi talenti e creato una plusvalenza ALLUCINANTE che regalerà ai futuri proprietari. Mirabelli che aspettiamo a braccia aperte cosa ha fatto spendendo 10 volte tanto? L'unica cosa che mi rincuora e mi da speranza è che in realtà non contasse nelle scelte importanti all'Inter e che Fassone confermi di essere un buon Manager portando fatturato.



Mirabelli è osannato da molti ( me per primo nel forum) perchè più di altri rappresenta la figura che al milan manca da anni : colui che capisce di calcio, colui che guardando un calciatore è in grado di intuirne doti e difetti.
Il calcio è cambiato , ormai un giocatore o te lo fai in casa o ci arrivi prima degli altri a meno che non hai palare di soldi.
Noi tifosi avremmo voluto onestà, capacità e trasparenza laddove le risorse economiche non erano più come gli anni precedenti.
A volte si ragiona di pancia e il tifoso soprattutto da questo punto di vista è il primo a farlo ma se si è diventati prevenuti, scettici è solo perchè il 'bonus' si è esaurito.
E certo che per distruggere 20 anni di trionfi devono essersi impegnati proprio bene, giusto per usare un eufemismo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Noto i soliti Ultras antigallianidirigenzavattene il cui tifo ormai è per Mirabelli non per Milan. Vi immagino nella vostra stanzetta che esultate al passaggio sbagliato si Sosa, se prendiamo gol ancora meglio...così uscite sul balconcino a urlare "LO HA COMPRATO GALLIANIIIII VATTENEEEE, FORZA MIRABELLLLIIIII FORZA IND.....AH NO SCUSATE, FORZA MILAN SOLO DAL GIORNO DEL CLOOOOSING"
> 
> - Sosa è un ottimo giocatore, decisamente meglio di Locatelli che deve crescere ed è molto distante dall'essere un fenomeno, lo dimostra ogni volta che entra in campo
> - Donnarumma è un fenomeno cristallino (chi lo ha comprato a 14 anni? ah è arrivato da solo a milanello, giusto)
> ...



Vedo tanta malafede, sia nei forumisti che tu pigli ad esempio
sia nella tua stessa risposta,
nascondere i pazzeschi errori di Galliani sul mercato dietro alla scusa del basso budget a disposizione è clamoroso!!!!
Il Milan ha ancora il secondo bilancio della serie A (per incompetenza di Galliani se no sarebbe sempre il primo) e se i soldi mancano e per la sua scellerata gestione.

Sosa è un giocatore tecnico ma con passo troppo cadenzato per il campionato italiano,
il suo acquisto a 30 anni non ha avuto nessun senso,
allo stesso prezzo o poco più prendevi Gomez o Zielinsky

La stessa risposta stizzita data su Gomez da Galliani questa estate in conferenza stampa denota la sua incompetenza,
poi è vero che esistono quelli che criticano a sproposito per sport,
ad esempio chi critica Montella o chi massacra Abate, onesto terzino, forse qualcosa in più...
per esempio ieri gli ho visti affibbiati dei 5 dopo che aveva annullato il nostro oggetto dei desideri Keita... e si era procurato un netto rigore


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vedo tanta malafede, sia nei forumisti che tu pigli ad esempio
> sia nella tua stessa risposta,
> nascondere i pazzeschi errori di Galliani sul mercato dietro alla scusa del basso budget a disposizione è clamoroso!!!!
> Il Milan ha ancora il secondo bilancio della serie A (per incompetenza di Galliani se no sarebbe sempre il primo) e se i soldi mancano e per la sua scellerata gestione.
> ...



Sai una cosa assurda e paradossale tifoso??
Si sta per chiudere un'epoca( non dovrei dirlo per scaramanzia ma me ne fotto) e cosa mi resta di questi 30 anni???
Da tifoso sono stati sicuramente insuperabili e hanno scandito la mia vita nelle varie tappe ma non ti pare inverosimile che dopo aver vinto tutto e di tutto son arrivato a concludere che galliani e berlusconi di calcio non capiscano nulla???
Eppure lo penso. Mi rattrista la cosa ma lo penso.
E quando parlo di calcio intendo di campo, di tecnica, di qualità, di calciatori.
Ma come fa a camminare una società di calcio senza qualcuno esperto di calcio??
Equivale ad aprire una pizzeria e mettere a preparare l'impasto un meccanico anzichè un falegname.
Con tutto il rispetto per le due categorie in questione, citavo solo due professioni per fare un esempio di due figure che non ci azzeccano nulla con la mirabile arte del fare la pizza.


----------



## Il Genio (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Noto i soliti Ultras antigallianidirigenzavattene il cui tifo ormai è per Mirabelli non per Milan. Vi immagino nella vostra stanzetta che esultate al passaggio sbagliato si Sosa, se prendiamo gol ancora meglio...così uscite sul balconcino a urlare "LO HA COMPRATO GALLIANIIIII VATTENEEEE, FORZA MIRABELLLLIIIII FORZA IND.....AH NO SCUSATE, FORZA MILAN SOLO DAL GIORNO DEL CLOOOOSING"
> 
> - Sosa è un ottimo giocatore, decisamente meglio di Locatelli che deve crescere ed è molto distante dall'essere un fenomeno, lo dimostra ogni volta che entra in campo
> - Donnarumma è un fenomeno cristallino (chi lo ha comprato a 14 anni? ah è arrivato da solo a milanello, giusto)
> ...



Ma tu sei un grande.
Anzi, il più grande.
Però ti sei dimenticato un paio di perle che tutti questi ignoranti non hanno apprezzato.

L'affaire Bonaventura: era ad un passo dalla firma con i cugini e lui ha mosso mari e monti per prenderlo, rinunciando a chi invece voleva convincerlo che Biabiany era l'uomo giusto per noi

Come non rimpiangere la triade nera del centrocampo? 

Muntari-Essien-Traoré, il tridente che il mondo ci invidiava, purtroppo la natura bast'arda non ce li ha mai fatti vedere tutti insieme nella stessa partita, avrebbero dovuto distribuire fazzoletti di carta e mutande pulite allo stadio

O i rinnovi ai giovani virgulti che a forza i tifosi trattenevano a milanello:

Bip-bip Montolivo
Lucidità Zapata
Mr.Cross Abate
Il migliore amico di Berardi, colui che voleva fargli vincere il pallone d'oro: Bonera mon amour

Trattenuti, tutti rigorosamente nella fase più fuglida della loro carriera, a discapito di un mediocre, grazie al colpo di classe di liberare Pirlo con i soldi del cui stipendio abbiamo potuto trattenere codesti fenomeni.

Io ancora oggi ho le lacrime quando sfoglio il mio personale album delle figurine e incrocio Grimi, Cardacio, Viudez, Salamon, Taiwo, i canini di Sissoko e i riccioli di Oliveira...

E invece no, noi irriconoscenti non abbiamo mai capito il valore delle sue imprese, come quando beffò la juventus comprando matri per fargli credere che fosse un fenomelo al punto che loro (idioti) lo chiesero in prestito GRATUITO pensando fosse forte.

Che genio, che genio...


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vedo tanta malafede, sia nei forumisti che tu pigli ad esempio
> sia nella tua stessa risposta,
> nascondere i pazzeschi errori di Galliani sul mercato dietro alla scusa del basso budget a disposizione è clamoroso!!!!
> Il Milan ha ancora il secondo bilancio della serie A (per incompetenza di Galliani se no sarebbe sempre il primo) e se i soldi mancano e per la sua scellerata gestione.
> ...



Attenzione, io non dico che debba restare Galliani, i suoi limiti nella gestione commerciale sono evidenti, condivido meno quelli tecnici, perchè affianco ad errori di mercato (che ogni squadra fa...la gestione sportiva dell'Inter per prima) ha sempre portato anche buoni giocatori e nel giro di 4 anni il Milan al momento non si può dire che non abbia prodotto niente. Ricordo:

- Donnarumma (+100 mln)
- Romagnoli (+30 mln)
- Kucka
- Paletta
- Suso (+40 mln)
- Calabria (+10 mln)
- Locatelli (+15 mln)
- Niang (+ 18mln)
- Bonaventura (+17 mln)
- Lapadula
- Cristante (+6 mln)

Dire a una dirigenza che ha fatto vincere tutto per 20 anni, che è milanista nello spirito, che tutti coloro che sono passati nel mondo Milan ritengono la base del successo (da Sacchi ai nostri grandi campioni del passato) e che negli ultimi 4 anni ha comunque posto queste basi le cose che leggo in questo forum è per me stupido, non ho altre parole per definirlo. Che è ben differente da ciò che io penso: "Grazie di tutto, siete stati una delle più grandi dirigenze nella storia del calcio, ora è tempo di cambiare".

P.s. anche parlando della cessione vi ricordo che tutte le altre squadre sono state svendute in fretta e furia per togliersi problemi, e se l'Inter adesso ha prospettive non è certo per merito di Moratti che aveva consegnato la sua squadra ad anni di fallimenti con la cessione...ben diverso da ciò che ha fatto Berlusconi con il Milan!


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai una cosa assurda e paradossale tifoso??
> Si sta per chiudere un'epoca( non dovrei dirlo per scaramanzia ma me ne fotto) e cosa mi resta di questi 30 anni???
> Da tifoso sono stati sicuramente insuperabili e hanno scandito la mia vita nelle varie tappe ma non ti pare inverosimile che dopo aver vinto tutto e di tutto son arrivato a concludere che galliani e berlusconi di calcio non capiscano nulla???
> Eppure lo penso. Mi rattrista la cosa ma lo penso.
> ...



Ti ringrazio per l'assurdo e paradossale, ma non credo che una società che non capisce nulla di calcio vinca quello che ha vinto il Milan e crei una rosa con una plusvalenza come quella che ho elencato sopra.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai una cosa assurda e paradossale tifoso??
> Si sta per chiudere un'epoca( non dovrei dirlo per scaramanzia ma me ne fotto) e cosa mi resta di questi 30 anni???
> Da tifoso sono stati sicuramente insuperabili e hanno scandito la mia vita nelle varie tappe ma non ti pare inverosimile che dopo aver vinto tutto e di tutto son arrivato a concludere che galliani e berlusconi di calcio non capiscano nulla???
> Eppure lo penso. Mi rattrista la cosa ma lo penso.
> ...



Il Milan è stata per anni la società gestita meglio, poche polemiche, rotte ben tracciate,
Quello è il gran merito di Berlusconi finchè si occupò direttamente della società,
quando passò il testimone totalmente nelle mani di Galliani qualcosa iniziò a scricchiolare.

Evidentemente Berlusconi e Galliani non avevano competenze tecniche così elevate, ma i tecnici scelti ( questo è un gran merito) e l'incredibile valore dello spogliatoio celavano la loro incompetenza tecnica.
Purtroppo quando sono venute a mancare le liquidità per acquistare i pezzi migliori sul mercato sono venute fuori le lacune.

Un dato, la straordinaria epopea dei 30anni Berlusconiani è stata costruita con un numero tutto sommato abbastanza limitato di fuoriclasse, se dovessimo stilare un elenco, di certo gli acquisti insensati sono di molto superiori a quelli di coloro che hanno fatto la storia.

La più leggendaria difesa di tutti i tempi ce la siamo trovata già in casa.

Magari partirei subito dagli albori, dagli acquisti di Bianchi e Musso, con in rosa terzini quali Maldini, Tassotti, Evani...


----------



## Nils Liedholm (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ieri a me la squadra è piaciuta, al netto delle assenze ovviamente.
Abbiamo giocato a Roma, contro una delle squadre più in forma del momento. Abbiamo giocato con tecnica e velocità, abbiamo tenuto bene il campo. Siamo andati in svantaggio per un rigore generosissimo e siamo rimasti in partita senza disunirci.
Sosa secondo me è meglio di Locatelli e di Montolivo. Sarà anche un po' lento, ma ha testa e tecnica.
Bene davanti il tridente leggero. Spero che insista su questo, perchè io Bacca e Lapaula non li voglio più vedere.
Con Kucka al posto di Poli il centrocampo può reggere, in attesa del rientro di Jack.
Sinceramente sono soddisfatto. di più oggi non si poteva fare.
Avanti Vincenzo!


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio per l'assurdo e paradossale, ma non credo che una società che non capisce nulla di calcio vinca quello che ha vinto il Milan e crei una rosa con una plusvalenza come quella che ho elencato sopra.



Sarò libero di pensarla a modo mio??
Per me di calcio galliani e berlusconi capiscono poco e nulla. 
Quando parlo di calcio intendo di campo, tecnica, qualità giocatori.
Avrà altre capacità galliani per carità, ma col calcio giocato c'entra poco e ogniqualvolta si esprime a riguardo non fa che avvalorare la mia tesi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Attenzione, io non dico che debba restare Galliani, i suoi limiti nella gestione commerciale sono evidenti, condivido meno quelli tecnici, perchè affianco ad errori di mercato (che ogni squadra fa...la gestione sportiva dell'Inter per prima) ha sempre portato anche buoni giocatori e nel giro di 4 anni il Milan al momento non si può dire che non abbia prodotto niente. Ricordo:
> 
> - Donnarumma (+100 mln)
> - Romagnoli (+30 mln)
> ...



Leggi la risposta che ho dato a [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION],
direi che non ci sia nulla da aggiungere.
Ps inserire nei meriti di GAlliani i pochi giovani usciti dal settore giovanile in questi anni mi sembra un tentativo abbastanza goffo...
gli altri acquisti l'unico su cui si possa parlare di investimento è Romagnoli, che al momento è nulla più di un acquisto sufficiente.
Molto bene Suso di tutti l'unica genialata da 8.

Gli altri che citi sono calciatori arrivati a casaccio, scelti senza conoscerli solo in base alla loro raggiungibilità.

Kucka e Bona sono i casi più clamorosi, ma anche Paletta, preso dal Parma in fallimento come buona riserva e oggi principale punto di riferimento.


----------



## Nils Liedholm (14 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarò libero di pensarla a modo mio??
> Per me di calcio galliani e berlusconi capiscono poco e nulla.
> Quando parlo di calcio intendo di campo, tecnica, qualità giocatori.
> Avrà altre capacità galliani per carità, ma col calcio giocato c'entra poco e ogniqualvolta si esprime a riguardo non fa che avvalorare la mia tesi.



Berlusconi capiva di calcio negli anni 80.
Poi il calcio si è evoluto, lui no.
Galliani non ha mai capito di calcio, era circondato da persone capaci che lo indirizzavano.
Quando sono subentrati interessi personali, legati a società amiche e procuratori compiacenti, ha fatto fuori chi capiva di calcio e ha iniziato a farsi gli affari suoi.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Febbraio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ma tu sei un grande.
> Anzi, il più grande.
> Però ti sei dimenticato un paio di perle che tutti questi ignoranti non hanno apprezzato.
> 
> ...



Assolute ciofeche...che tutte le squadre comprano. 
Ad esempio la gestione sportiva in cui lavoravano i nostri futuri dirigenti...:

Belfodil
Wallace
Botta
Taider 
Ranocchia
McDonald Mariga 
Pereire 
Osvaldo 
Podolski
Vidic
Dodò 
Donkor
Puscas
Shackiri
M'Vila
Kondogbia
Jovetic
Schelotto
Telles
Biabiany
Melo
Hernanes
Manaj


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Assolute ciofeche...che tutte le squadre comprano.
> Ad esempio la gestione sportiva in cui lavoravano i nostri futuri dirigenti...:
> 
> Belfodil
> ...



Un conto è ciò che consiglia lo scout un altro quello che il dirigente porta a casa.
Vedrete quest anno cosa fa un ds serio.

Iniziamo con il dire che va a vedere i giocatori prima di comprarli invece che vedere solo i loro procuratori al ristorante.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Noto i soliti Ultras antigallianidirigenzavattene il cui tifo ormai è per Mirabelli non per Milan. Vi immagino nella vostra stanzetta che esultate al passaggio sbagliato si Sosa, se prendiamo gol ancora meglio...così uscite sul balconcino a urlare "LO HA COMPRATO GALLIANIIIII VATTENEEEE, FORZA MIRABELLLLIIIII FORZA IND.....AH NO SCUSATE, FORZA MILAN SOLO DAL GIORNO DEL CLOOOOSING"
> 
> - Sosa è un ottimo giocatore, decisamente meglio di Locatelli che deve crescere ed è molto distante dall'essere un fenomeno, lo dimostra ogni volta che entra in campo
> - Donnarumma è un fenomeno cristallino (chi lo ha comprato a 14 anni? ah è arrivato da solo a milanello, giusto)
> ...



Tralasciando il fatto che hai detto alcune cose vere sui giocatori, trovo assurdo il fatto che esista qualcuno che difende chi ci ha portato alla deriva. Galliani è il male del Milan tanto quanto chi lo sostiene.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Assolute ciofeche...che tutte le squadre comprano.
> Ad esempio la gestione sportiva in cui lavoravano i nostri futuri dirigenti...:
> 
> Belfodil
> ...



Ma cosa vuoi che me ne freghi di quello che fanno le altre squadre. E' un ragionamento da bambini dell'asilo quello di stare a posto con la propria coscienza perché l'altro sbaglia quanto noi o più di noi. Ti ricordo, poi, che quei giocatori li ha scelti il DS Ausilio, non Fassone.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che me ne freghi di quello che fanno le altre squadre. E' un ragionamento da bambini dell'asilo quello di stare a posto con la propria coscienza perché l'altro sbaglia quanto noi o più di noi. Ti ricordo, poi, che quei giocatori li ha scelti il DS Ausilio, non Fassone.



Attenzione, ho citato l'inter ma potevo citarne molti altri. Intendo che le altre tifoserie non si fossilizzano sugli errori negli acquisti (che tutte le big fanno costantemente) quando compensati da buoni o ottimi affari, e nei post precedenti ne ho elencato più di qualcuno mi sembra.

E ribadisco ulteriormente che sono felice del cambio di gestione par vari motivi (personalmente più legati alla gestione commerciale), ma mi urta veramente vedere l'ingratitudine che molti hanno verso chi ci ha fatto vincere tutto e ha attualmente costruito un progetto molto interessante che con alcuni innesti può diventare una grande squadra per moltissimi anni. Una squadra che ha al suo interno plusvalenze come quelle elencate prima NON può essere costruita da una dirigenza incompetente, mi spiace per voi.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Attenzione, ho citato l'inter ma potevo citarne molti altri. Intendo che le altre tifoserie non si fossilizzano sugli errori negli acquisti (che tutte le big fanno costantemente) quando compensati da buoni o ottimi affari, e nei post precedenti ne ho elencato più di qualcuno mi sembra.
> 
> E ribadisco ulteriormente che sono felice del cambio di gestione par vari motivi (personalmente più legati alla gestione commerciale), ma mi urta veramente vedere l'ingratitudine che molti hanno verso chi ci ha fatto vincere tutto e ha attualmente costruito un progetto molto interessante che con alcuni innesti può diventare una grande squadra per moltissimi anni. Una squadra che ha al suo interno plusvalenze come quelle elencate prima NON può essere costruita da una dirigenza incompetente, mi spiace per voi.



Bah , ti invidio quasi perchè vedi progetto, idee e lungimiranza.
Io se confronto la nostra rosa con quella di lazio e napoli mi deprimo e se potessi far a cambio lo farei ora!!!
Senza citare juve, roma e inter perchè sarei blasfemo. E non sono nemmeno sicuro che la fiorentina ci sia inferiore.
Il settore commerciale, del quale tu ti preoccupi tanto, va di pari passo coi risultati che arrivano sul campo : come pretendi che il marchio milan non crolli se non si arriva nemmeno più in europa league??


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Attenzione, ho citato l'inter ma potevo citarne molti altri. Intendo che le altre tifoserie non si fossilizzano sugli errori negli acquisti (che tutte le big fanno costantemente) quando compensati da buoni o ottimi affari, e nei post precedenti ne ho elencato più di qualcuno mi sembra.
> 
> E ribadisco ulteriormente che sono felice del cambio di gestione par vari motivi (personalmente più legati alla gestione commerciale), ma mi urta veramente vedere l'ingratitudine che molti hanno verso chi ci ha fatto vincere tutto e ha attualmente costruito un progetto molto interessante che con alcuni innesti può diventare una grande squadra per moltissimi anni. Una squadra che ha al suo interno plusvalenze come quelle elencate prima NON può essere costruita da una dirigenza incompetente, mi spiace per voi.


Ho letto con attenzione la discussione nata dalle tue affermazioni e se posso dire la mia...sono d'accordo a metà...
Iniziamo da Fassone e Mirabelli...concordo sul fatto che in questo Forum godono di un favore immotivato...immotivato perchè a me non risulta (magari mi è sfuggito) abbiano raggiunto risultati di rilievo nelle loro precedenti esperienze...di sicuro non stiamo parlando della coppia Marotta/Paratici....ma prima di giudicarli mettiamoli alla prova...

Veniamo ora alla parte in disaccordo...Adriano Galliani...
Potrei scrivere per ore elencando le ragioni per le quali lo ritengo un dirigente scadente ma cercherò d'essere il più breve possibile...
Tu porti vari esempi per avvalorare la tua tesi mentre io cercherò di giudicarlo nel complesso....
E' vero...negli ultimi anni le risorse che aveva a disposizione erano poche ma Roma e Napoli sono la dimostrazione che si potava fare meglio...con un fatturato inferiore a quello del Milan sono riuscite ad allestire compagini da primi tre posti in classifica...mantre il Milan è andato sempre più a fondo...
E' chi è il maggiore responsabile?...Galliani...perchè ha fatto terra bruciata intorno a se allontanando collaboratori come Braida...ha gestito in piena autonomia il Milan ed il risultato finale è sotto gli occhi di tutti...
Se al posto di Galliani ci fosse stato Sabatini il risultato sarebbe stato lo stesso?...a mio parere no...perchè ad esempio al posto di Essien (strapagato d'ingaggio) avremmo potuto vedere un ragazzo sconosciuto poi rivelatosi un potenziale campione...


----------



## Henry (14 Febbraio 2017)

Diciamo una cosa. Il Milan ha sofferto in questi ultimi anni di un problema che potrebbe essere definito mutuando un termine medico come "superinfezione", mi spiego. Da un lato ha seguito il destino del calcio milanese, perdendo la capacità competitiva a causa del totale fallimento del modello economico che lo sorreggeva. Tanto è vero che hanno prevalso in Italia, in misura proporzionale al loro "tonnellaggio", società già in precedenza abituate a gestioni in pareggio (il pareggio strutturale è indicativo soprattutto quando hai la squadra vincente con i ricavi potenziali* estesi al massimo: l'Inter di Moratti da sempre e in misura minore l'ultimo Milan vincente di Berlusconi, quello con Ibra, erano dei baracconi sfondati, delle fornaci di distruzione di valore in termini aziendalistici). Quando tale modello è tramontato, sia per la sua intrinseca insostenibilità sia per l'avvento del FFP, ecco che il Milan ha evidenziato una peculiare difficoltà, tutta sua, ad adeguarsi alla nuova situazione, perché il soggetto a cui nel frattempo era stato affidato tutto il potere sulla parte sportiva era del tutto inadeguato a gestirla, benché nell'ultimo periodo fosse del tutto sprovvisto, bisogna ammetterlo, di poteri di programmazione a causa della natura erratica e improvvisata anno per anno del rapporto con la Fininvest come soggetto investitore, fortemente condizionato da esigenze di breve termine legate alla congiuntura economica, cosa che alla fine ha finito per costringerlo a maggiori esborsi successivi a copertura perdite.
Una nota per il futuro. Esiste sicuramente un legame tra i risultati sportivi e quelli economici, ma non è così stretto e lineare come qualcuno mostra di credere. Il risultato come variabile indipendente da ottenere a tutti costi per ragioni di prestigio, che trova come unico limite quello delle tasche del proprietario è intrinsecamente distruttivo sul piano dei conti aziendali, ma naturalmente anche una incapacità a reggere dei risultati minimamente consoni alla tradizione di un club erode progressivamente la base dei ricavi creando un circolo vizioso alla lunga mortale anche sul piano economico: nel mezzo esistono varie sfumature possibili. Conosciamo dei casi in Premier, come quello dell'Arsenal, che dimostrano come sia possibile per un proprietario vedere crescere poderosamente i ricavi e il valore del club e fare gestioni sempre in utile senza vincere mai il campionato, pur mantenendo naturalmente una squadra di alto livello e qualificata in CL. Nel nostro caso, indubbiamente molto diverso da tanti punti di vista, vedremo quello che accadrà con la nuova proprietà, sicuramente una esperienza come quella del Milan degli ultimi anni è la peggiore possibile, crollo dei risultati con costi sportivi eccessivi e gravemente slegati dal valore tecnico della rosa, ricavi inevitabilmente in calo etc.


*Uso il termine "potenziale per indicare una potenzialità attuale. Ovviamente un conto è sfruttare compiutamente i margini attuali (esempio tipico sono i ricavi della CL che sono legati ai risultati) un altro è la capacità di allargare i confini stessi dei ricavi potenziali (stadio etc.) come è stato fatto soprattutto all'estero.Quest'ultima dipende da tanti fattori, alcuni legati al sistema paese, ma la carenza di tale capacità è sicuramente aggravata dal modello mecenatistico in sè: un manager che sa che nel lungo termine la sua abilità a cercarsi sul mercato le risorse non costituisce un limite alla sua capacità di spesa non avrà mai l'incentivo adeguato da un lato a essere massimamente efficiente nell'allargare le possibilità stesse di aumentare i ricavi e dall'altro lato a impiegare con la massima efficienza possibile le risorse che ha in mano. Chi fa un investimento per aumentare il valore di un club nobile e decaduto come il nostro mosso da una logica prevalentemente finanziaria ha un sentiero stretto di fronte a sé: deve sicuramente aumentare i costi sportivi da subito, ma deve farlo solo nella misura in cui ritiene realisticamente di pareggiarli nel medio termine con un certo aumento dei ricavi, altrimenti il suo investimento sarà fallito, in borsa un club ultra-vincente con i conti in profondo disordine non interesserebbe a nessuno temo. Possibile anche il contrario, una prospettiva che certamente non delizia il tifoso: un Milan rilanciato che arriva sempre in CL (facendo magari ottime figure pure lì) senza vincere mai il campionato e che macina utili potrebbe essere apprezzato dagli investitori della borsa di HK, meno dai tifosi: sarebbe ovviamente una situazione molto migliore di quella attuale, ma forse non proprio il rinascimento che ci aspettiamo. Vedremo.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bah , ti invidio quasi perchè vedi progetto, idee e lungimiranza.
> Io se confronto la nostra rosa con quella di lazio e napoli mi deprimo e se potessi far a cambio lo farei ora!!!
> Senza citare juve, roma e inter perchè sarei blasfemo. E non sono nemmeno sicuro che la fiorentina ci sia inferiore.
> Il settore commerciale, del quale tu ti preoccupi tanto, va di pari passo coi risultati che arrivano sul campo : come pretendi che il marchio milan non crolli se non si arriva nemmeno più in europa league??



Siamo la squadra più giovane del campionato, abbiamo una plusvalenza potenziale nella rosa incredibile e l'ossatura della squadra è assolutamente lungimirante:

Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Calabria, Locatelli, Lapadula, Suso, Niang (che crea un'importante plusvalenza se viene riscattato come sembra) sono un buon progetto. Lo sono anche Deulofeu e Pasalic, che, seppur prestiti secchi, potrebbero fare pressione per un trasferimento futuro al Milan perchè sono impegnati con continuità e con un ruolo da protagonisti.

Se fosse un'altra squadra ad avere questi giocatori si parlerebbe di gran progetto...pensaci e credo che concorderai.


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Febbraio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Ho letto con attenzione la discussione nata dalle tue affermazioni e se posso dire la mia...sono d'accordo a metà...
> Iniziamo da Fassone e Mirabelli...concordo sul fatto che in questo Forum godono di un favore immotivato...immotivato perchè a me non risulta (magari mi è sfuggito) abbiano raggiunto risultati di rilievo nelle loro precedenti esperienze...di sicuro non stiamo parlando della coppia Marotta/Paratici....ma prima di giudicarli mettiamoli alla prova...
> 
> Veniamo ora alla parte in disaccordo...Adriano Galliani...
> ...



Il problema è che in effetti questi dirigenti non sono riusciti ad adattarsi alle Vacche magre, sbagliando per alcune stagioni colpevolmente strategia. Però è anche vero che finchè c'era potenza economica hanno vinto tutto, quando il fatturato del Milan era un terzo delle concorrenti in Europa ma comunque accettabile hanno nuovamente vinto tutto... finita la festa hanno fatto male, MOLTO male, ma si sono messi a tavolino e in 4 anni hanno corretto la linea, creando quest'anno una rosa di prospettiva, con ottimi innesti giovani e un settore giovanile che sta funzionando alla grande. Ora il Milan ha nuovamente una base su cui lavorare.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Febbraio 2017)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Il problema è che in effetti questi dirigenti non sono riusciti ad adattarsi alle Vacche magre, sbagliando per alcune stagioni colpevolmente strategia. Però è anche vero che finchè c'era potenza economica hanno vinto tutto, quando il fatturato del Milan era un terzo delle concorrenti in Europa ma comunque accettabile hanno nuovamente vinto tutto... finita la festa hanno fatto male, MOLTO male, *ma si sono messi a tavolino e in 4 anni hanno corretto la linea, creando quest'anno una rosa di prospettiva*, con ottimi innesti giovani e un settore giovanile che sta funzionando alla grande. Ora il Milan ha nuovamente una base su cui lavorare.


Con colpevole ritardo....
Per anni siamo andati avanti con giocatori bolliti i quali dovevano (a detta della dirigenza) portare al Milan quella qualità necessaria a manterlo competitivo...
''Siamo competitivi''...''Siamo da Champions''...''Siamo da top three''...quante volte ci siamo sentiti ripetere queste frasi?...e sapevamo benissimo che non corrispondevano alla realtà...e molti tifosi non l'hanno digerita...ecco perchè Galliani è così malvisto...
E veniamo al vero artefice di questa ''disfatta''...Silvio Berlusconi...
Avrebbe avuto tutto il mio appoggio e la mia ammirazione se nel 2012 si fosse presentato davanti ai microfoni ed annunciato quale sarebbe stata la nuova linea del Milan...puntare sui giovani...
Invece no...si è intestardito facendo affidamento sul fatto che lui è Silvio Berlusconi...l'invincibile...
Ma non ha fatto i conti con il tempo che passa e logora tutto quello che trova sul suo cammino...non ha fatto i conti con il calcio che nel frattempo era cambiato...e purtroppo i risultati si sono visti...
Un uomo che per i Milanisti dovrebbe essere un'icona è diventato un peso...una persona che molti Fratelli Rossoneri vorrebbero dire di non aver mai conosciuto...


----------



## Casnop (14 Febbraio 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Diciamo una cosa. Il Milan ha sofferto in questi ultimi anni di un problema che potrebbe essere definito mutuando un termine medico come "superinfezione", mi spiego. Da un lato ha seguito il destino del calcio milanese, perdendo la capacità competitiva a causa del totale fallimento del modello economico che lo sorreggeva. Tanto è vero che hanno prevalso in Italia, in misura proporzionale al loro "tonnellaggio", società già in precedenza abituate a gestioni in pareggio (il pareggio strutturale è indicativo soprattutto quando hai la squadra vincente con i ricavi potenziali* estesi al massimo: l'Inter di Moratti da sempre e in misura minore l'ultimo Milan vincente di Berlusconi, quello con Ibra, erano dei baracconi sfondati, delle fornaci di distruzione di valore in termini aziendalistici). Quando tale modello è tramontato, sia per la sua intrinseca insostenibilità sia per l'avvento del FFP, ecco che il Milan ha evidenziato una peculiare difficoltà, tutta sua, ad adeguarsi alla nuova situazione, perché il soggetto a cui nel frattempo era stato affidato tutto il potere sulla parte sportiva era del tutto inadeguato a gestirla, benché nell'ultimo periodo fosse del tutto sprovvisto, bisogna ammetterlo, di poteri di programmazione a causa della natura erratica e improvvisata anno per anno del rapporto con la Fininvest come soggetto investitore, fortemente condizionato da esigenze di breve termine legate alla congiuntura economica, cosa che alla fine ha finito per costringerlo a maggiori esborsi successivi a copertura perdite.
> Una nota per il futuro. Esiste sicuramente un legame tra i risultati sportivi e quelli economici, ma non è così stretto e lineare come qualcuno mostra di credere. Il risultato come variabile indipendente da ottenere a tutti costi per ragioni di prestigio, che trova come unico limite quello delle tasche del proprietario è intrinsecamente distruttivo sul piano dei conti aziendali, ma naturalmente anche una incapacità a reggere dei risultati minimamente consoni alla tradizione di un club erode progressivamente la base dei ricavi creando un circolo vizioso alla lunga mortale anche sul piano economico: nel mezzo esistono varie sfumature possibili. Conosciamo dei casi in Premier, come quello dell'Arsenal, che dimostrano come sia possibile per un proprietario vedere crescere poderosamente i ricavi e il valore del club e fare gestioni sempre in utile senza vincere mai il campionato, pur mantenendo naturalmente una squadra di alto livello e qualificata in CL. Nel nostro caso, indubbiamente molto diverso da tanti punti di vista, vedremo quello che accadrà con la nuova proprietà, sicuramente una esperienza come quella del Milan degli ultimi anni è la peggiore possibile, crollo dei risultati con costi sportivi eccessivi e gravemente slegati dal valore tecnico della rosa, ricavi inevitabilmente in calo etc.
> 
> 
> *Uso il termine "potenziale per indicare una potenzialità attuale. Ovviamente un conto è sfruttare compiutamente i margini attuali (esempio tipico sono i ricavi della CL che sono legati ai risultati) un altro è la capacità di allargare i confini stessi dei ricavi potenziali (stadio etc.) come è stato fatto soprattutto all'estero.Quest'ultima dipende da tanti fattori, alcuni legati al sistema paese, ma la carenza di tale capacità è sicuramente aggravata dal modello mecenatistico in sè: un manager che sa che nel lungo termine la sua abilità a cercarsi sul mercato le risorse non costituisce un limite alla sua capacità di spesa non avrà mai l'incentivo adeguato da un lato a essere massimamente efficiente nell'allargare le possibilità stesse di aumentare i ricavi e dall'altro lato a impiegare con la massima efficienza possibile le risorse che ha in mano. Chi fa un investimento per aumentare il valore di un club nobile e decaduto come il nostro mosso da una logica prevalentemente finanziaria ha un sentiero stretto di fronte a sé: deve sicuramente aumentare i costi sportivi da subito, ma deve farlo solo nella misura in cui ritiene realisticamente di pareggiarli nel medio termine con un certo aumento dei ricavi, altrimenti il suo investimento sarà fallito, in borsa un club ultra-vincente con i conti in profondo disordine non interesserebbe a nessuno temo. Possibile anche il contrario, una prospettiva che certamente non delizia il tifoso: un Milan rilanciato che arriva sempre in CL (facendo magari ottime figure pure lì) senza vincere mai il campionato e che macina utili potrebbe essere apprezzato dagli investitori della borsa di HK, meno dai tifosi: sarebbe ovviamente una situazione molto migliore di quella attuale, ma forse non proprio il rinascimento che ci aspettiamo. Vedremo.


----------

